# Unpopular Opinions



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Inspired by the one in the WWE section, I decided to give this a whirl. What are some unpopular opinions of yours? They can be pretty much be about anything. Discussion is encouraged, but try not to be a dick just because someone has a different opinion than you, k?

- The Big Bang Theory is a massively overrated show. If you took Martin Prince from the Simpsons and gave him his own show relying solely on 'nerd' jokes and nothing more than that, you have The Big Bang Theory.

- Abortions should be legal. No if's, no but's.

- There is nothing wrong with smoking marijuana.

- Video games should be considered art. Games like Shadow of the Colossus and the Metal Gear Solid series should get as much critical acclaim as the top films like Citizen Kane and 12 Angry Men.

- Online gaming however, is vastly overrated. 

- I have no sympathy for people who commit suicide. They are idiots.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed about the Big Bang Theory. It's trash. Friends is even worse.

Also agreed on video games. If Mother 3 was an American movie it'd be getting floods of awards.

Drawing a blank on anything else to say, but I'll remember some at some point.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Big bang Theory is great. 

Abortions should be legal, however they should also be monitored so you don't chicks coming in 4, 5, 6 times etc because they were too dumb to use birth control.

Gay marriage should be legal.

Obese people shouldn't be allowed to order food/groceries in over the internet.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I have no sympathy for people who develop health problems from smoking. It's their own fault and they deserve it.

Most music is shit these days.

People who find Family Guy funny are probably not very intelligent.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Groups like PETA are vile hypocrital monsters that make it harder for real animal rights groups to be legit
Online gaming is overrated
Most sitcoms today suck
Most Celebs are idiots


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think humans rule.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

- Call of Duty games suck.
- Anarchy is the best lifestyle.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I was thinking about making this the other day too when I was forced to sit down in front of back to back Friends and realised it was almost as unfunny as Big Bang Theory


Cactus said:


> Inspired by the one in the WWE section, I decided to give this a whirl. What are some unpopular opinions of yours? They can be pretty much be about anything. Discussion is encouraged, but try not to be a dick just because someone has a different opinion than you, k?
> 
> - The Big Bang Theory is a massively overrated show. If you took Martin Prince from the Simpsons and gave him his own show relying solely on 'nerd' jokes and nothing more than that, you have The Big Bang Theory.





Yeah1993 said:


> Agreed about the Big Bang Theory. It's trash. Friends is even worse.


Oh, looks like I'm not alone 

Video games are art though.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

- Agreed, The Big bang Theory is overrated. I've watched multiple episodes, and sure there's some good jokes here and there but it's not as great as some make it out to be.

- Also agreed on marijuana, it's already legal here but imo it should be legal worldwide.

- I think most hip-hop is terrible music, and I would never listen to it. This would include people like 2Pac, Biggy Smalls, Kanye West, Jay-Z and a whole heap of others. I just find the beats very boring and it makes it impossible for me to listen to it.

- Shaft is one the best movies of all time.

- I like Insane Clown Posse and most artists related to them (I'll probably get a shitstorm over me for saying I like ICP and disliking 2Pac lol..)

- Alcohol is disgusting, and so is the smell of most alcoholic drinks

There's a few but I should be able to think of alot more..


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Inspired by the one in the WWE section, I decided to give this a whirl. What are some unpopular opinions of yours? They can be pretty much be about anything. Discussion is encouraged, but try not to be a dick just because someone has a different opinion than you, k?
> 
> - The Big Bang Theory is a massively overrated show. If you took Martin Prince from the Simpsons and gave him his own show relying solely on 'nerd' jokes and nothing more than that, you have The Big Bang Theory.
> 
> ...


*Do you mean SVET or me? We both have unpopular opinions in the rant section. 

Now as far as Big Bang Theory... You know I hated the show just because of Sheldon but once you get used to it's pretty funny show. 

Marijuana should remain illegal along side any other drug. If it was possible I would like alcohol to be illegal also. 

Agree on SOC and MGS. 2 of the most creative games in history. Yes it is art. Just like wrestling is art some of the games should also be considered art...and I like art. 

Suicide is a tricky one. This one really depends on the situation at hand. *



RevolverSnake said:


> I think humans rule.


*Dexter is one of the best shows on TV right now(Y).*


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think music is meant to have a narrow definition. Groups or artists that make use of laptops, walls of noise or eschew melody and harmony and groups/artists that make use of melody/harmony/structured songs all have one thing in common: they all arrange sounds in deliberate fashion, illogical or not.

Pink Floyd sucks.

Yellow font should be outlawed.

Cartoons (especially those aired during the 90s) are awesome.

Social conditioning is a disease.

The United States is dull as fuck, in every possible sense.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

- "Freedom" in America is only an illusion. Voting doesn't matter because those who are really in power will choose who will get "elected."

- People who go to nightclubs are douchebags.

- 30 Rock and The Office are NOT funny.

- Twitter and Facebook are pointless and overrated.

- Pulp Fiction, Fight Club and Star Wars (all of them) are overrated.

- I don't feel obligated nor do I have to support gay marriage. Honestly I'm apathetic towards the whole idea. I'm not going to force people to accept my views and way of life, so don't try to make me accept yours.

- The Beatles and Led Zeppelin are overrated.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I found it somewhere. It makes me laugh:

I don't get tumblr’s obsession with butts. Really? They are lumps of fat and have a hole in between in which shit comes out. That’s just nasty.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*In answer to previous posts:*

I really like the Big Bang Theory but I will admit it is seriosuly overrated by many people

Marijuana should definitely be legal, as should abortions.

I fell games should be considered an art but not in the same magnitude as movies.

*Some of my own (which I have aruged about quite a bit):*

The Death penalty should be implemented everywhere for heinous crimes.

Avatar is ridiculously pverrated.

There are some people who are so unbelievably useless that society should just stop helping them. 

People should be allowed to sign up for use in Cannabalism and Necrophilia after death in a similar system to organ donation.

There is nothing wrong with masturbating with your "wrong" hand.

Diet coke is better than regular


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Svart said:


> Cartoons (*especially those aired during the 90s*) are awesome..


How is that unpopular?

Most people would agree with that.

Although, cartoons these days SUCK.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Religon is shit. I don't think people should define their lives on a religon. If you believe in a god or a higher being, then that's fine. But believing in a religon when there are so many different beliefs is just stupid. Religon just causes division.


Abortion should remain illegal, if you don't want to have a child then put it up for adoption, when it's born. 

People who think suicide is selfish or cowardly, should think about the person's situation before making judgements. Don't just assume that everyone who commits suicide are in the same both or label them all as cowards/selfish. Some people have traumatic or psychological expierences that might effect them and push them to suicide, for that reason people should have more sympathy not to look down on them.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

TheRainKing said:


> How is that unpopular?
> 
> Most people would agree with that.
> 
> Although, cartoons these days SUCK.


Lemme re-phrase. Got distracted and typed that out. I was trying to say that the cartoons I'm referring to aren't as childish as people make them out to be.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The death penalty should be brought back in the UK - only for the worst crimes though (child killers, multiple murderers etc). 

Reality programs like The Jersey Shore are the worst thing on television. 

I have no sympathy for alcoholics and drug addicts etc, they screwed up their own lives.

Abortion should be allowed. I'm mixed on the subject, but when a woman is a victim of a rape and gets pregnant, then abortion should definitely be allowed in those cases. 



I Curry I said:


> People should be allowed to sign up for use in Cannabalism and Necrophilia after death in a similar system to organ donation.


What the hell?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This thread is making me facepalm with the nostalgia and hipster stuff.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Saying you can't be sad because someone is worse off than you is the same in principle as saying you can't be happy because someone is better off than you. 

Abortion should only be done in extreme cases (ie rape, birthing the baby would cause harm to it and/or the mother).

There is no reason to be against gay marriage that is good enough to justify the laws against it.

A large portion of people on social assistance are leeches of society.

Graduating high school is, for the most part, not a significant accomplishment.

All Call of Duty games and the like are boring and redundant. 

Online gaming is dumb.

Video games should be able to stand alone on single player instead of using multi-player as a crutch.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

1. Adele is generic.
2. I don't see any reason not to legalize polygamy, let alone same-sex marriage.
3. Censorship in the US is annoying. Words like "fuck" and "shit" are apart of the daily vernacular, yet it is edited out by the FCC. It's stupid.
4. Ranch is the worse condiment ever made, followed closely by mayonnaise.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*"Religion is bullshit. No gods are real."* Seriously, your gods aren't real. You have no proof so stop trying to convert everyone. It's the 21st century for crying out loud.

*"The rights of a woman come before the rights of an unborn fetus."* Women's uteruses shouldn't be regulated. Religious conservatives care so much about the unborn yet when a child is born, they couldn't care less about it. Especially if it's born to a poor family on government assistance. 

*"Marijuana should be legal." *If alcohol and tobacco are legal, cannabis should be too. It's not as near as dangerous as the other two anyway. We would still have laws around it like an age of legality and you can't drive while high.

*"Suicide is perfectly fine."* Everyone has a right to their own death just as they have a right to their own life. The reasons an individual chooses may be stupid and they may have regretted it but it's still their decision. Not saying I don't believe we should have suicide prevention. Just that ultimately, you can't stop someone from doing it. 
*
"I didn't care for the Godfather."*I have no interest in the Sicilian mafia.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Most people have no real moral beliefs or systems. They just conform to the ones belonging to others.

Glee sucks

Humans arn't special

Veganism is fine as long as people who do it don't force or guilt others to follow

Getting rid of religion will solve nothing as people will find new reasons to kill each other

Brutal murderers and child molesters should be executed


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Most people have no real moral beliefs or systems. They just conform to the ones belonging to others.


Huh? So individual moral systems don't exist except for the individual moral systems that we borrow from others?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Panther said:


> Huh? So individual moral systems don't exist except for the individual moral systems that we borrow from others?


Not at all. Im kind of going by the Nietzsche model. That most people would rather totally copy another's moral system rather than find one of thier own. Its kind of hard to put into words.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

The Corre said:


> - I think most hip-hop is terrible music, and I would never listen to it. This would include people like 2Pac, Biggy Smalls, Kanye West, Jay-Z and a whole heap of others. I just find the beats very boring and it makes it impossible for me to listen to it.


To add to this, I don't like most black rappers. There's a couple I like (Sen Dog from Cypress Hill, Tech N9ne, BG Bulletwound, Ice Cube, Esham) but there's way more white rappers I like..


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Speaking of mob flicks.

Goodfellas is a better mob flick than The Godfather. Just overall more interesting move. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> - 30 Rock and The Office are NOT funny.


You're out of your mind, 30 Rock is hilarious.


Riddle101 said:


> Abortion should remain illegal, if you don't want to have a child then put it up for adoption, when it's born.


People of this opinion should be made to adopt, because they sure as hell wouldn't do it voluntarily.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Most pop music is generic and overally manufactured and most pop stars have more in common with products than actual people


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

SporadicAttack said:


> -
> 
> - 30 Rock and The Office are NOT funny.
> 
> .


The US version of The Office is not funny, I agree.

The UK version was great though.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> People of this opinion should be made to adopt, because they sure as hell wouldn't do it voluntarily.


Sure we would.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Godspeed You! Black Emperor is the most tedious band ever.
I really don't find Mila Kunis _that_ attractive.
My Bloody Valentine is the absolute best slasher film.



SporadicAttack said:


> - "Freedom" in America is only an illusion. Voting doesn't matter because those who are really in power will choose who will get "elected."
> 
> - People who go to nightclubs are douchebags.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Game of Thrones isn't really that interesting (yet, at least)

Soccer (International Football) is terribly boring.

B.o.B, Wiz Khalifa, Waka Flocka Flame, Mac Miller, YMCMB and Flo Rida are all terrible.

Besides a handful of songs, The Beatles aren't all that great.

Abortion should only be allowed if the woman was raped or there was a chance of either dying after birth, and not allowed to some random idiot who couldn't keep her legs closed.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Big Bang Theory and How I met your mother are painfully unfunny sitcoms. 

Sugar free energy drinks are nicer than the sugar ones. 

Inception is not clever, it just tries overly hard to make you think its clever with an indulgent narrative and horrible characterisation. The South Park parody episode is genius. 

All of James Joyce's novels are unmoving, overly long and overrated and simply obsessed with trying to change the face of literature instead of taking the reader on an engrossing journey. 

Tofu tastes awesome.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Opinion can be wrong.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Beatles never made good music.
Asians are really ugly.
Horror movies of the 80s were the pinnacle of film making.
Football and baseball are extremely boring sports. 
People should be able to live they're lives however every they want as long at it doesn't hurt someone else (be able to marry whoever you want, put any sort of drug in your body, etc)
Michael Jackson fucked kids and it's pathetic that people remember him for his terrible music.
Bio-Dome is one of the great movies of all time.
Pauley Shore needs to make a comeback
Shows like Two and a Half Men, Big Bang Theory, 30 Rock, etc are terrible.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't stand Women. Every woman i know pisses me off in some way. (no dis-respect to women on this forum)

'Drinking' is over-rated. You can go out every week and get bladdered and have a laugh thats fine. But those people who laugh at others who don't like to drink are assholes, and i'll be laughing when their livers fail.

The Death Penalty should be legal in the UK.

Suicide should be legal. A person should be allowed to take their own life. If they don't want to live, then let them die.

Modern Music is shit

The Olympics is rubbish, and i don't care for it one bit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conformity is one of the most evil things in the world

Humans are just chimps with fancier "sticks"

I find that humans being a alien lab experiment more likely than a old bearded man on a cloud willing us into existence

Modern Horror movies almost always suck

In this day and age, creating a child is basicly a form of child abuse


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a good thing some of the opinions stated in this thread are unpopular. :kenny


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

- Pop/Rap/Dubstep is terrible music, while Country isn't as bad as everybody says it is
- Abortion is OK under certain circumstances(rape)
- People without a religion need to quit using stupid, hateful remarks just because they feel like they're cool(God is Santa for adults, religious people are idiots, etc.)
- Religious people need to keep to themselves(ESPECIALLY Westboro Babtist Church)
- America was based off of freedom, so denying gays the FREEDOM to marry is hypocritical
- Not a fan of marijuana but I won't be bothered if it becomes legal
- Everybody needs to quit boycotting oreo just because they advertised a multi-colored oreo supporting gay marriage. Instead we need to boycott oreo for not selling those multi-colored oreos in stores yet.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Riddle101 said:


> Sure we would.


Go on then. Plenty waiting for you right now, even without the other unwanted ones you'd hypothetically force into life.


> In this day and age, creating a child is basicly a form of child abuse


:lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The Beatles is the worst band ever

The Godfather is the worst film ever

Hitler was a nice guy


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

Obama is a nazi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gohel50 said:


> Obama is a nazi.


Actually hes closer to a communist


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Friends isn't funny.

Smaller boobs are better than big boobs

The ending to Lost was good

(not sure if unpopular) Pepsi Max is better than Coke Zero

Firefly is overrated

Alcohol should be illegal


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Video games are art
Eminem is a scumbag who made a career of exposing his daughter and insulting mother & wife
I can't stand that Pharrell Williams is in every video he produced and that the video shows more him than the singer/rapper
Internet celebrities are more entertaining than the regular celebrities you see on TV
Eminem looks like a diseased lesbian on crack.
Suicide should be indeed legal. Everybody has the right to do with his life what he wants. Enough with this bullshit that somebody goes to hell after suicide, the lives of the people are already like hell, otherwise they would not think of suicide.
Somebody relevant should close CZW.
There should be a rule that forbids calling the real football soccer. Instead they should call the real footbal rightfully with that name and the american football should be called handegg.
"Friends" is not funny and overrated
"Misadventures of Sheriff Lobo" is underrated and sadly forgotten by many people


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Big Bang Theory and How I met your mother are painfully unfunny sitcoms.
> 
> Sugar free energy drinks are nicer than the sugar ones.
> 
> ...


I'm over an hour through and I have to say, you're right. It's a jarring movie on a scene by scene basis but unchallenging on an intellectual level. The characterisation is laughable as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Abortions should be legal 
Marijuana should be illegal, I don't give a fuck about what the hippies say I don't want people smoking that shit around me 

Majority of music is shit these days
I hate dumbasses who try so hard NOT to be mainstream, just for the purpose of not being mainstream.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Double post


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

greendayedgehead said:


> Go on then. Plenty waiting for you right now, even without the other unwanted ones you'd hypothetically force into life.
> 
> :lmao


Would love to, but not really in the position to do so.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

Cactus said:


> Inspired by the one in the WWE section, I decided to give this a whirl. What are some unpopular opinions of yours? They can be pretty much be about anything. Discussion is encouraged, but try not to be a dick just because someone has a different opinion than you, k?
> 
> - The Big Bang Theory is a massively overrated show. If you took Martin Prince from the Simpsons and gave him his own show relying solely on 'nerd' jokes and nothing more than that, you have The Big Bang Theory.
> 
> ...


i agree with everything stated above except for the suicide part. sure, some people kill themselves for stupid reasons, but others have experienced genuinely horrid things that makes them feel like there's no hope.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Abortion should be legal but people shouldn't be able to go overboard with it. 

Marijuana should be legal and cigarettes should be illegal. 

Beer is fucking disgusting. 

Almost all mainstream music is shitty with a few rare exceptions. 

Baseball and soccer are horribly boring to watch unless it's the World Cup or playoffs. 

Voting is essentially pointless. 

Serial killers, serial rapists, and serial sex offenders and child molesters should be put to death. 

30 Rock, Big Bang Theory, Two and A Half Men, and most comedy shows are not funny whatsoever. 

Comedy Central has better comedy programming with the exception South Park than any other network. 

The Avengers was a terribly boring movie. 

Kanye West is the best "mainstream" artist and has been since Late Registration. 

The Boondocks was the best show on TV during it's entire run. 

Only people with mental or physical disabilities should get government checks. 

Game of Thrones is a boring show. 

Eminem has been shit since Encore. 

The Beatles are highly overrated and are average artists at best. 

The Clash is the greatest band of all time. 

Queen>The Beatles in every damn way possible. 

People should be allowed to do as much drugs as they want provided that they don't harm anyone. 

Graduating from high school doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

- I think Lady Gaga is really good.

- I love Domino's Pizza

- Roger Moore was the best Bond 

- Sylvester Stallone makes Arnold look like a Pansy

- I think the crust is the best part of the pizza

- there is no God


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The majority of people are sheep that are easly lead by others

The government doesn't care about you and me

Neither do the Hollywood celebs


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

jblvdx said:


> The Beatles is the worst band ever
> 
> The Godfather is the worst film ever
> 
> Hitler was a nice guy


You just made that up right?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> You're out of your mind, 30 Rock is hilarious.


30 Rock is unbearably unfunny. You hate the big bang theory, but like that? 



Huganomics said:


> It's a good thing some of the opinions stated in this thread are unpopular. :kenny


1000x that.

especially funny when people have "umpopular opinions" that contradict one another like...



CMB23 said:


> Marijuana should be legal and cigarettes should be illegal.
> 
> People should be allowed to do as much drugs as they want provided that they don't harm anyone


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Both Big Bang Theory and 30 Rock are shit. Parks and Rec and Community are where its at.

And I'm not spouting shit from my ass, I've tried watching both shows. A special disdain for BBT.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Obama and Romney are both shit, and are generally two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

•Abortion shouldn't be used as a cop-out for being a dumbass. 

•I'm sick and tired of my people getting all pissy over voting. If you didn't stress voting before Obama, then shut the hell up about it now, hypocrites.

•Kobe = Jordan in terms of offensive dominance only. Other than that, hell no.

•If small-market NBA teams don't want to get LeBron'd, then they should run their teams wisely. Players aren't leaving just because of the small market, they're leaving because your front offices are comprised of idiots.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hold a lot of 'em. I'll just say 3...

Hispanic food tastes like shit. I don't even like salsa.

Cats are better than dogs.

Swimming is gross and not fun.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Abortion is when you take a defenceless human life and extinguish it. Hence it is murder. No ifs or buts about it. However, the procedure should be permitted in extreme cases, such as after a rape or when the mother's life is at risk.

The Big Bang Theory is the only modern American comedy that makes me laugh. All the rest suck.

I'm glad I'm not the only one disillusioned with online gaming. It's an empty and repetitive experience, that provides no sense of satisfaction at game's end.

Modern music is crap, but so is most of popular western culture. Most Hollywood blockbusters suck, most of the stuff on TV sucks, and when the bestselling novel in the world is 50 Shades of Grey, you know literature is in deep trouble as well.

The Internet fucked everything up for everyone, and we'd be better off without it. I sincerely believe that it is remodelling our brains through frequent use, and it is making us collectively dumber by shortening our attention spans, making it more difficult to concentrate, and eroding our reading and writing skills.

Speaking of writing, if you "speek lyk dis," please sterilise yourself right now. Then book yourself in for a lobotomy.

The Tour de France is nothing more than a high profile bike race. Get over it.

As a global community, we have forgotten that, in the words of Mother Teresa, "we belong to each other." We are born into a lifestyle of excess and indulgence, and as a result, we go about living our lives very selfishly, not caring about people we hurt, or other people's needs or feelings. Now, I'm not saying we should all become saints or martyrs, but we do have to remember that it is a team effort, that we are all in this together and, since we are all vulnerable, whether we would like to admit it or not, it doesn't hurt to lend a helping hand now and then. I simply hate self obsessed "it's all about me" people with a passion.

Coffee tastes disgusting. I might as well be swallowing gasoline straight from the bowser. 

A good book beats a great film, video game or album, everyday of the week.

Fuck all these movie and film reboots. Are we that devoid of fresh ideas that we have reached this desperate stage? In particular, the new Spiderman movie looks crap. Also, why reboot Need For Speed Most Wanted for? It was the best NFS game ever made, and still looks and plays great to this day. And why give the job to crappy Criterion for, after that Hot Pursuit debacle? *sigh*


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Aside from a handful of songs, The Beatles aren't that amazing.
I can't stand Starbucks
Gay marriage should be legal (not sure if that's unpopular on here but oh well)
Dubstep sucks

And that's about all I got right now


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Religion is a pointless man made adult fantasy to control the masses. 

The only ones that should be able to vote on or have a legal opinion on gay marriage are gay people.

No race is or bad they all have their groups of dicks that make it bad for the rest.

Male or female everyone should be treated equally but that being said don't fight for equality and then ask for special treatment when you don't get your way.

Not all police are jerks but the bad ones that abuse their powers make all of them untrustworthy (especially if you grew up where i did)

If you smoke and get cancer tough shit. If you drink and get liver decease good job. And if you do both and die a painful death you earned it congrads.

Call of Duty should have a special indicator to tell you if you're playing a 9 year old so you can just give up and put the remote control down because you're about to get your ass handed to you.

The friend zone is shit be a man and go after the girl you like if she isn't attracted to you move on if you like her as a person that much and you're not compatible there's nothing wrong with being her friend. 

But if you're a chick that knows the guy likes you and you get off on leading him on and know you'll never give him a chance I hope you step on a lego in the middle of the night every night when you get up to use the bathroom and every night it's in a different place and you never see it coming and just when you think it's not there you step on a painful ass surprise.

Done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Xist2inspire said:


> •Abortion shouldn't be used as a cop-out for being a dumbass.
> 
> •I'm sick and tired of my people getting all pissy over voting. If you didn't stress voting before Obama, then shut the hell up about it now, hypocrites.
> 
> ...


The guy's defense is closer to Jordan's than his offense is. Did you even watch like 1999/2010. The guy was a lockdown defender for the longest time and can still be one when he tries on that end of the floor.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Saying "Swag", "Umad", "Brah", and "DAT" is stupid and annoying. Stop guys you're not cool.

Movies today suck. Project X I'm looking at you. All the movies seem the same for the last 5 years. Teenage parties, drug use, potty mouths, drinking. It's pretty embarrassing actually.

I can't believe what's popular on the radio these days.

Twitter and Facebook is massively overrated. MySpace was just as bad when that was cool.

There's so many more. Might update later.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Phenom said:


> The Tour de France is nothing more than a high profile bike race. Get over it.


do you like any sports? do you play any sports? do you have any appreciation for how fucking difficult that "high profile bike race" is. jesus christ.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Rush said:


> do you like any sports? do you play any sports? do you have any appreciation for how fucking difficult that "high profile bike race" is. jesus christ.


IDK he may have a point i mean no matter how you look at it the super bowl is still a game of football just because you change the name for the location or importance of the event doesn't change what's actually being done. Like if you have a bunch of great athletes like say in the tour de france in bike race it's no different than any other bike race to me but then again i was never a fan of the sport. But I'll tell you this a tenth of the way though I'd be laying on the side of the road gasping for air a pleading for a cookie and a nap . Just sayin.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Both Big Bang Theory and 30 Rock are shit. Parks and Rec and Community are where its at.
> 
> And I'm not spouting shit from my ass, I've tried watching both shows. A special disdain for BBT.


Thank you. Took people long enough to acknowledge Community as the undisputed best. Bing Bang Theory is just essentiallly a show making fun of geeks, whereas Community is a show that displays wit and characters that are actually likable. Same applies to Parks and Rec.

30 Rock is just way too over the top for my liking.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

syrusriddick said:


> IDK he may have a point i mean no matter how you look at it the super bowl is still a game of football *just because you change the name for the location or importance of the event doesn't change what's actually being done.* Like if you have a bunch of great athletes like say in the tour de france in bike race it's no different than any other bike race to me but then again i was never a fan of the sport. But I'll tell you this a tenth of the way though I'd be laying on the side of the road gasping for air a pleading for a cookie and a nap . Just sayin.


Yes, a game of NFL is a game of NFL anywhere. The field is standardised. However that isn't the case when it comes to cycling. The route, the distance, the challenge is different to any other cycling race in the world. Its fine if you're not a fan of cycling, but saying there is no difference between the Tour de France and any other cycling race is like saying all music is the same. After all thats just sound waves vibrating inside your ear and is unscrambled by your brain.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Rush said:


> Yes, a game of NFL is a game of NFL anywhere. The field is standardised. However that isn't the case when it comes to cycling. The route, the distance, the challenge is different to any other cycling race in the world. Its fine if you're not a fan of cycling, but saying there is no difference between the Tour de France and any other cycling race is like saying all music is the same. *After all thats just sound waves vibrating inside your ear and is unscrambled by your brain*.


And that is true like i said i am no one to judge you're obviously a fan of the sport but and i can kinda see both sides. From a wrestling fans point of view it would be like saying the attitude era of wwe and the pg era are the same and if thats the way you're looking at it with the tour de france i completely understand your frustration with my ignorance.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

You guys are super GEEKS.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

My beliefs are my beliefs, and yours are yours, I'm open for discussion, but not attempted conversion. If my friendship/relationship with you is going to have baseing on beliefs, then anything you say are probably going into the "only listening because I'm too lazy / don't care enough to fucking walk away" pile.

Only recently got into Big Bang Theory. I think its enjoyable 75% of the time.

I don't like, nor trust Facebook. I hated it the moment I realized everybody sees your real name, not IGN/Persona/etc and there isn't an option to change it. My Internet persona and me tend to be two different guys, and I like to keep it as such Facebook...

I don't care about Abortions. I just don't, if you want to do it, so long as it doesn't directly involve me, I don't care.

I tend to not think of suicide as something cowardly. Not an act I condone or anything, but outright calling somebody a coward for it without knowing all the facts bothers me.

I love anime, I really do, but for the love of all that is holy, don't try and make me watch Death Note, I hate it, so damned boring. I don't think there is anything special about it, and I don't understand the fanaticism for it. Same goes for Code Geasse, AKA: "Death Note... WITH GIANT ROBOTS!!!"

I don't like most Rap/Hip Hop of today, lil Wayne makes me wish I had ear infections, only Jay-z album I bothered buying was because Linkin Park was involved, and most of what rappers say in their songs make no sense to me. There is some good rap/hip-hop out there, but it's either few and in between, or I gotta go to Asia for it.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Phenom said:


> The Internet fucked everything up for everyone, and we'd be better off without it. I sincerely believe that it is remodelling our brains through frequent use, and it is making us collectively dumber by shortening our attention spans, making it more difficult to concentrate, and eroding our reading and writing skills.


Yet here you are 10 years later...



StarzNBarz said:


> Saying "Swag", "Umad", "Brah", and "DAT" is stupid and annoying. Stop guys you're not cool.


Umad Brah?



I disagree with the name of the charity 'help the heroes'. They are brave but so are firemen, police officers etc... but they are not considered heroes because they are doing their job, just like soldgers. Bravery = bravery not heroic.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

i don't find the Big Bang theory funny at all. The Beatles and Oasis are so overrated it's untrue. John Lennon was a self righteous cunt.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree that the most selfish people are the ones that commit suicide. Simply because of what those around them will think about it. Like, for example, a friend of mine had his mother take her life when he was just a kid, and at 20y.o (some 12 years later) he still questions if it was in some way his fault. 

I have no sympathy for these people, although am saddened by their actions.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hybird said:


> I don't like, nor trust Facebook. *I hated it the moment I realized everybody sees your real name,* not IGN/Persona/etc and there isn't an option to change it. My Internet persona and me tend to be two different guys, and I like to keep it as such Facebook...


Thats because its meant to be for people you actually know you muppet, ie to add people who already know your full name.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There's about 2 people who've posted in this thread whose opinions mean anything. 3 if you count me.


----------



## wizard887 (Apr 7, 2012)

Now I believe the Beatles are overrated but come on rubbish? Never ever made a good song? Oh please, Let it be is one of the best songs ever made.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> There's about 2 people who've posted in this thread whose opinions mean anything. 3 if you count me.


Care to say who?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> There's about 2 people who've posted in this thread whose opinions mean anything. 3 if you count me.


You just stated an opinion about your opinion being worth of value, then. So, yeah, not a fact.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ No. It's obviously an opinion, smartass.



Cactus said:


> Care to say who?


I counted Rush and Panda. Could be more, I speedread.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Such an avant-garde way of presenting opinions.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

- I don't think gay weddings should take place in a church. I'm all for signing your name on a paper and such but it just doesn't seem right to do it in a church. And I have nothing against gays. I just think some people should know their boundaries and drop the self-righteous "I should be equal" act. Some of them only want to do it to piss off the people who think they shouldn't do it. I swear if men could have babies with each other through some machine somehow but it was illegal to do so, some of them would be complaining about it not being legal. People want what they can't have.

- I wish rap music wasn't so associated with black people. I wish there could be white rappers that weren't classified as "*******" or wannabe gangsters or whatever. I'm white and I like to write rap lyrics, but I don't claim to be from the hood. I don't dress like I'm a "G" and I don't wear big gold chains around my neck. I'm about as normal looking as you can get.

- I don't agree with the death penalty in any case. "Killing people to show that killing people is wrong." - Hypocrisy at it's finest. You want these guys to suffer? Throw them in a cell and throw away the key. You say thats not enough but the truth is, it's never enough. Killing them won't bring anybody back. It just gives them an easy escape.

- Abortion should NEVER be legal in any case. Most people always end up regretting it. Adoption is always there, don't kill a freaking baby. Whether it's alive or not, that just makes you as bad as the potential rapist. 

- I'm sick of anti-bullying campaigns. It just seems like to the "go to" sensitive subject for a celebrity to talk about to get in people's good books. "I know what you're feeling, I was bullied too." - No you weren't. You were probably teased a little but just because you ended up in a hissy fight one day does not mean you were "bullied." I'm sick of the word "bullied" being passed around like it's some cheap prositute. Learn the definition of the word before exaggerating on things. Another thing - these campaigns always say "Tell a parent, tell a teacher" - that's the LAST thing you should do. Theres only one way to stop a bully and thats to kick his ass. Everyone knows that but is too afraid to say it. Nobody will stop until they know you're not a push over. This generation needs to stop being so sensitive.

- I'm sick to death of Rihanna and Katy Perry being played everywhere all the time. I'm also sick of their fans who buy that crap. 

- Xbox is miles better than Playstation. The only people who say otherwise are those who are too cheap to buy Xbox Live.

- Justin Bieber is a good artist and I'm sick of hearing people talk about him like he's the devil of the music industry. It's "cool" to hate Bieber and thats why he recieves so much hate. I bet half the people hating on him never actually sat down and listened to any of his albums. Ignorance.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wave Of Mutilation said:


> Such an avant-garde way of presenting opinions.


Meaningless opinion.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Inception is not clever, it just tries overly hard to make you think its clever with an indulgent narrative and horrible characterisation. The South Park parody episode is genius.


As much as I love Inception I never actually thought it was clever. It certainly never made me think too much about it, especially the ending with the kids, I just went a long with the ride. Just great entertainment, from start to finish, to me.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I counted Rush and Panda. Could be more, I speedread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tina Fey is not, nor has ever been, funny

Seinfield is massively overrated

Web producers are much more creative than Hollywood ones


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

ALF is real and he is the leader of a Zionist conspiracy that controls almost everything in our daily lives


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> ^ No. It's obviously an opinion, smartass.
> 
> 
> 
> I counted Rush and Panda. Could be more, I speedread.


<3


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Both Halo and Call of Duty are terribly boring series'.
Modern games are overrated.
Mac and iphone commercials are the most pretentious commercials I've ever watched.
Education doesn't equal intelligence.
The race card is pulled far too often.
I don't find girls that wear too much make up attractive.
Alcohol is nasty.
Inception is a condescending but moronic 2 hour turd with no intellectual value.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree with all of Svarts post strongly (apart from the last one which I only half agree with).


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I respect what they did for music but I don't think The Beatles music is that great.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I loved Inception but i never for one minute thought of it as thought provoking, or a movie that was trying to be that intelligent.


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm the most handsome manin the world! :lol :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

my opinion is that people dont understand the meaning of unpopular.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Agreed w/ Kentonbomb on anti-bullying campaigns. What a load of garbage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Agreed w/ Kentonbomb on anti-bullying campaigns. What a load of garbage.


I agree as well. They remind me of the anti-drug campaigns in the early 90s. And like those, nothing will change.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't get getting married (gay or straight)I love you and you love me lets get the government involved that always makes things better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> my opinion is that people dont understand the meaning of unpopular.


This guy understands.



sesel said:


> I'm the most handsome manin the world! :lol :lol


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

North Korea is awesome.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

My opinion is that we should rename this thread "Unpopular Opinions you actually have and not stuff thats unpopular for the sake of it"


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> Yes, a game of NFL is a game of NFL anywhere. The field is standardised. However that isn't the case when it comes to cycling. The route, the distance, the challenge is different to any other cycling race in the world. Its fine if you're not a fan of cycling, but saying there is no difference between the Tour de France and any other cycling race is like saying all music is the same. After all thats just sound waves vibrating inside your ear and is unscrambled by your brain.


The Giro D'Italia is usually harder than the Tour De France (the climbs are outrageous) but I fully appreciate the point you're making. The Tour De France is far more than just a high profile bike race, it's the race that makes everyone appreciate the cinematic drama and outright toughness of the sport.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> North Korea is awesome.


This guy understands the meaning of unpopular


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Hitler was a babe.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> , it's the race that makes everyone appreciate the cinematic drama and outright toughness of the *sport.*



They're riding toys...one of my unpopular opinions is that bicycle isn't a fucking sport. Neither is fucking poker


Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> They're riding toys...one of my unpopular opinions is that bicycle isn't a fucking sport. Neither is fucking poker


are you seriously putting cycling on the same level as poker? are you trying to be retarded?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont enjoy cycling in the slightest but i have a shitload of respect for what those guys do to themselves. one of the most physical sports in the world.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

alot of the opinions in this thread aren't really unpopular.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

Rush said:


> are you seriously putting cycling on the same level as poker?* are you trying to be retarded?*


Funniest comment in the thread period. Nice.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Lil B changed hip hop.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> They're riding toys...one of my unpopular opinions is that bicycle isn't a fucking sport. Neither is fucking poker
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo


Lol. Riding toys. What are footballers doing then? Kicking a toy around a field? 

If it requires tactics, sweat, athletic skill and high mental endurance then it is a sport.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Lol. Riding toys. What are footballers doing then? Kicking a toy around a field?
> 
> If it requires tactics, sweat, athletic skill and high mental endurance then it is a sport.


By this logic making the move from friend-zoned to to more-than-friend-zoned qualifies as a sport. (It also happens to be a hell of a lot more interesting than cycling)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Atheist Panda said:


> I agree with all of Svarts post strongly (apart from the last one which I only half agree with).


He said Pink Floyd are overrated. :torres



Wave Of Mutilation said:


> Thank you. Took people long enough to acknowledge Community as the undisputed best. Bing Bang Theory is just essentiallly a show making fun of geeks, whereas Community is a show that displays wit and characters that are actually likable. Same applies to Parks and Rec.
> 
> 30 Rock is just way too over the top for my liking.


Yeah Community (especially the latest season) is a very clever show. There was a point where I liked Parks and Rec better, but the 3rd season of Community just blew it all away.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> By this logic making the move from friend-zoned to to more-than-friend-zoned qualifies as a sport. (It also happens to be a hell of a lot more interesting than cycling)


I love both sports but I learn something new about cycling every day so I'd argue it's the more interesting of the two. It's perhaps the only sport where you have to work with your rivals to defeat them and where there is a wonderful sense of community in finishing the race together on top of the intrigue of the tactics involved in trying to succeed. 

Plus once you get into cycling you realise there is so much more to it than the Tour De France, you have the classics, the small stage races, other grand tours, world championships. It's a fascinating season.


----------



## frythedeliveryguy (Jul 1, 2012)

I think Obama's okay


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Lol. Riding toys. What are footballers doing then? Kicking a toy around a field?


basically...soccer is another one at the top of my shit list. Its a boring god damn sport. How the fuck do you people sit through 3 hours of that shit?

and to the rest of your post, no...If it requires tactics, sweat, athletic skill and high mental endurance then it's a physical activity. Poke requires 3 of those, but it sure as shit isnt a sport.

You gunna tell me double dutch jump roping is a sport next?

this thread is for unpopular opinions, and youre mad that someone has an opinion you disagree with. :bosh

Edit: oh, and NASCAR can go eat a dick. Making left turns for 5 hours is NOT a sport. I dont give a fuck how many pounds you lose doing it.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> basically...soccer is another one at the top of my shit list. Its a boring god damn sport. How the fuck do you people sit through 3 hours of that shit?
> 
> and to the rest of your post, no...If it requires tactics, sweat, athletic skill and high mental endurance then it's a physical activity. Poke requires 3 of those, but it sure as shit isnt a sport.
> 
> ...


What sports do you watch then? 

If you don't class cycling as one of the hardest professional sporting disciplines both mentally and physically then you clearly don't know anything about cycling. Try riding a hilltop time trial and then come back and tell me it isn't a sport. Believe me it ain't no frickin poker.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> What sports do you watch then?


baseball, hockey, and american football. 

and before you point out "lolbaseball"...I consider it overpaid men playing a kids game.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Try riding a hilltop time trial and then come back and tell me it isn't a sport. Believe me it ain't no frickin poker.


Im unsure as to what this has fuck all to do with anything. Riding a steep hill on a toy...thats not sport, it's excercise

I'm gunna bow out though b4 i get a warning for "trolling" in a thread about unpopular opinions


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Of those sports I can only comment on Hockey because it's the only I've watched and I appreciate the athleticism and skill involved. I don't think you know enough about cycling to be judging it tbh. Riding 120 miles a day at a competitive pace throughout with numerous hills to ascend and constant jostling for good position is extremely taxing and requires an insane amount of skill and athleticism.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Of those sports I can only comment on Hockey because it's the only I've watched and I appreciate the athleticism and skill involved. I don't think you know enough about cycling to be judging it tbh. Riding 120 miles a day at a competitive pace throughout with numerous hills to ascend and constant jostling for good position is extremely taxing and requires an insane amount of skill and athleticism.


its noble of you to go out of your way to try and talk me into thinking cycling is a sport. I have an opinion on something, it is very unlikely that your preaching is going to get me to change it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You exercise by doing a sport. Practically any exercise at all is a sport. Walking race? sport. Running race? sport. Cycling race? sport. Swimming race? sport. Running real fast, sticking a pole in the ground and seeing how high you can get over a bar? sport.

Or you can go with the midless drone approach of saying, American football? Just overweight men throwing a toy. Hockey? Just men skating like kids on a frozen pond with their toy sticks. Baseball? grown men playing with a toy. You can generalise anything down like that if you want to. 

Its irrelevant if you don't like the sport or care about it at all, but to say its "riding toys" is asinine. Just because its an opinion, doesn't mean it can't be wrong.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> its noble of you to go out of your way to try and talk me into thinking cycling is a sport. I have an opinion on something, it is very unlikely that your preaching is going to get me to change it.


Well you should know that your argument that a bike is simply a toy makes you sound like an A class Moron. Have you even seen the types of bikes that professional cyclists use? Do you have any idea about gear ratios or how time trial bikes differ from the bikes they use to climb mountains? 

I could quite easily call a Hockey stick a toy but I'm not that dense.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Well you should know that your argument that a bike is simply a toy makes you sound like an A class Moron.



*THAT

IS

WHY

IT

IS

AN

UNPOPULAR

OPINION*

:cornette


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

If you call the sky green is that an unpopular opinion too? Or is just completely fucking stupid?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> *THAT
> 
> IS
> 
> ...


yes and opinions can be wrong. or are you too dense to comprehend that?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I find it incredibly boring, but cycling is the toughest sport in the world. There are no better athletes on the planet than the world's top cyclists. Doubt this is an unpopular opinion, but i'm throwing it out there anyway.

Some of my own unpopular opinions:

The Godfather series is dated.

The Prestige is one of the best movies i've ever seen.

Religion is nothing more than baseless fairytales.

Most of the supposed "best looking women in the world" are just good looking women and no more desirable to me than girls I see in the street a daily basis.

Christmas Dinner, which takes hours to prepare and years to perfect, isn't as good as a simple Bacon sandwich. In fact, I would rather have McDonalds.

Rap music is mostly garbage.

Frozen Planet was comfortably the best television show of 2011. 

Really struggled to think of any more enguin


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think boxing is harder but at least when you've fought you don't have to go out and do it again the next day... and then the next... and the next... etc


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> I find it incredibly boring, but cycling is the toughest sport in the world. There are no better athletes on the planet than the world's top cyclists. Doubt this is an unpopular opinion, but i'm throwing it out there anyway.
> 
> Some of my own unpopular opinions:
> 
> ...


Agree with these two. The Prestige is probably in my top ten of all time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Agree with these two. The Prestige is probably in my top ten of all time.


It's definitely in my top 5 favourites. So is V for Vendetta, which doesn't get enormous widespread acclaim, but i've never spoken to anyone who has seen it and didn't think it was fantastic.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Very odd, but V For Vendetta is in my top ten as well. :lmao

I can actually pull up the list I made not too long ago up for you. Great minds think alike :torres

edit- Yup, Prestige at 3 and V at 9. Some of the list needs editing though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't know how unpopular this one is, but: Twilight is a piss poorly written, misogynistic, over hyped, piece of shit.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Don't know how unpopular this one is, but: Twilight is a piss poorly written, misogynistic, over hyped, piece of shit.


its unpopular to the 11-22 year old bitches who read that trash and watch those movies.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Rush said:


> yes and opinions can be wrong. or are you too dense to comprehend that?


oh, i must have missed where we needed to post "correct" unpopular opinions...next time i'll be sure to get that clarification before posting.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> oh, i must have missed where we needed to post "correct" unpopular opinions...next time i'll be sure to get that clarification before posting.


the general idea of a forum is to discuss.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> He said Pink Floyd are overrated. :torres


WTF when


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

- American culture is fascinating and amazing, and I would even go so far as to say it's superior to most other cultures of the world due to its accessibility to the lower class (whereas many societies require wealth and status in order to contribute to "culture").
- The Beatles are not overrated. If anything, they're underrated due to being considered overrated for so long.
- Anarcho-communism is the way of the future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ZigglerMark is FIRED UP.

Also stop double posting ZigglerMark.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Atheist Panda said:


> WTF when


DON'T TASE ME BRO


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

*Age of consent:* It should be 15, while the acceptable age should be 14.

*Size:* It matters.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kanye is the GOAT rapper. :kanye2


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Proffesional bull riders are the toughest men on the planet.

Dubstep is nothing more than shit with people trying to put sprinkles on it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i struggle to take opinions on things seriously if you cant even get a simple detail correct. football goes for 90 minutes, not 3 hours.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ALL matadors deserve to die by getting gored to death. Anyone that abuses animals has it coming.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What about EATING animals?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> What about EATING animals?


A cow doesn't feel pain when I'm chewing it's already dead carcass now can it? :lol


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So pain is the factor? Killing the cow must hurt the cow, surely.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So pain is the factor? Killing the cow must hurt the cow, surely.


Not all death is painful. For instance, poison. Getting hit by a train.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Majority of poisoning deaths are painful going by neural studies. Have no experience getting hit by a train.

I've seen animals tortured and brutalized on their way to butchery.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

panther do you think cows are living the life before they are sent off to be butchered? they may not be tortured or anything like that, but I'm pretty sure their life as terrible as it gets seeing as they have terrible living conditionos. Then again, they are just cows, and I hardly care. :kobe3


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Unpopular opinion: PETA actually stands for People Eat Tasty Animals.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Panther said:


> ALL matadors deserve to die by getting gored to death. Anyone that abuses animals has it coming.


I don't think anyone who eats meat can claim to truly care for the welfare of animals as an overall species. You are basically defEATing your own purpose. 

Probably an unpopular opinion but I find it baffling when you see someone crying about animals whilst chowing down on a hamburger. 

I'm indifferent to animals generally but I don't eat them because I respect them as living creatures.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't care about animals either, I find it pathetic that a 25 year old guy hugs a cat and gets offended when you don't want anything to do with the filthy vermin things. They shit in my garden, they get a tennis ball to the face, that's the way it is.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I find myself getting more and more irritated by girls who think describing themselves as "girl geeks" makes them instantly attractive to every guy on the internet. You're a chick who likes video games, we get it, it isn't that rare.

Also, animals are delicious. Come at me PETA.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I have a strong dislike to animal cruelty, but I still eat them mainly because I like the taste. Does that really mean I can't care for where they came from? How they lived? I see a big difference in eating meat and watching an animal get tortured for a sport.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I think Robert Patterson is a great actor. It's pretty ignorant that people shit on him solely for his work in Twilight, when most of them haven't seen his other performances, or even his Twilight performances. Most are bandwagoners.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I am a racist. I believe that a) human races exist and b) that they hypotetically can be arranged qualitiatively.

Suck on that.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> I don't think anyone who eats meat can claim to truly care for the welfare of animals as an overall species. You are basically defEATing your own purpose.
> 
> Probably an unpopular opinion but I find it baffling when you see someone crying about animals whilst chowing down on a hamburger.
> 
> I'm indifferent to animals generally but I don't eat them because I respect them as living creatures.


This argument is so off-base, IMO. Its the food chain, the cirlce of life, nature's way, whatever you want to call it. Some animals eat plants, other animals eat other animals, humans eat both. Its one of the ways the population of species is "controlled" by nature.

Don't get me wrong I am completely against cruelty to animals, but eating animals does not fit into that.

Sorry i know this is a thread for unpopular opinions. but jsut a pet peeve of mine when people eating meat get called animal haters.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lol @ people saying eating meat falls under the animal cruelty banner


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kingslayer said:


> panther do you think cows are living the life before they are sent off to be butchered? they may not be tortured or anything like that, but I'm pretty sure their life as terrible as it gets seeing as they have terrible living conditionos. Then again, they are just cows, and I hardly care. :kobe3


Yeah because standing out in a pasture eating grass, shitting it out and repeating 24/7 is such a "good life".



> I don't think anyone who eats meat can claim to truly care for the welfare of animals as an overall species. You are basically defEATing your own purpose.
> 
> Probably an unpopular opinion but I find it baffling when you see someone crying about animals whilst chowing down on a hamburger.
> 
> I'm indifferent to animals generally but I don't eat them because I respect them as living creatures.


Oh please, spare me the vegan speech. I'm assuming you are since dairy is rape, right? 

There's a HUGE difference. For one, I don't derive pleasure from torturing animals. Meat is a part of my diet. Has been all my life. HUMANS ARE ANIMALS! We're also omnivores. Plain and simple. I'm just part of the food chain. If I could make it where animals have a quick and painless death, I would. 

So stop spouting off your "I'm morally superior and better than all of you because I don't eat meat!" shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i blame the animals for tasting so good.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Thought on the people that eat live squids for kicks? Consumption or torture.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Thought on the people that eat live squids for kicks? Consumption or torture.


No different from a squid being eaten in the wild by one of its other natural predators.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Thought on the people that eat live squids for kicks? Consumption or torture.


Torture for both...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

carbonated drinks really aren't that good at all.



Panther said:


> ALL matadors deserve to die by getting gored to death. Anyone that abuses animals has it coming.


Also, this.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Almost very muslim I know is a backstabbing weasel, and I've learned through life not to trust them.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

- The legal age for drinking of alcohol in the UK should be raised to 21
- Death penalty should be re-introduced
- Scrubs is the dirt worst
- Kate Upton isn't particularly hot
- Classical music is possibly the greatest genre
- Suicide is most certainly not selfish
- JoeRulz avatar is actually Alberto Del Rio :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Thought on the people that eat live squids for kicks? Consumption or torture.


Doing it for kicks? Torture. It's all about intent.

Who the fuck eats anything alive for kicks? For survival, yeah. For enjoyment? Lock them up.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

1. I love everyone. I don't care about your "short-comings". Love you (no ****).

2. Loving people should matter.

3. Loving animals is stupid.

4. Loving body parts is....

5. Loving people should be a law.

6. Love love love love


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i blame the animals for tasting so good.


*In that case we should blame cannibals for thinking that we taste so good also:lmao.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ice_edge said:


> *In that case we should blame cannibals for thinking that we taste so good also:lmao.*


We shouldn't. Cannibals sure would like to tho.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Panther said:


> Yeah because standing out in a pasture eating grass, shitting it out and repeating 24/7 is such a "good life".
> 
> Oh please, spare me the vegan speech. I'm assuming you are since dairy is rape, right?
> 
> ...


Eats an animal that has been horribly tortured....

Claims to care for the welfare of animals. 

Yes I do see a horrible contradiction there. Don't give me this pathetic "we are omnivore" bullshit. If you really think we're similar to animals then go live in a field away from society then and eat grass and stay away from the arts and see how you and the animals are so alike. It is perfectly possible to live in a world without meat and if you truly cared about animals then you wouldn't eat them. You're just coming up with some convenient explanation for eating something because you enjoy it and then trying to have your cake and eat it too by passing off as an animal loving kind of guy. 

I'm not trying to pass off as morally superior, I just think people like that are massive hypocrites. If you want to eat meat go ahead, but don't pretend that you give a shit about the stuff you happily stuff into your mouths.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Eats an animal that has been horribly tortured....
> 
> Claims to care for the welfare of animals.
> 
> ...


I eat meat. I care about animals (I love animals actually). What's the problem?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Atheist Panda said:


> lol @ people saying eating meat falls under the animal cruelty banner


Yeah hilarious right. How could killing millions of animals every day possibly be considered cruel? Just because its commonplace doesn't mean it isn't despicable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I eat meat. I care about animals (I love animals actually). What's the problem?


Think about where meat comes from. Now think about what problem there might be...


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah hilarious right. How could killing millions of animals every day possibly be considered cruel? Just because its commonplace doesn't mean it isn't despicable.


Animals are nothing but objects of pleasure. I shall use them as I please.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ People like these piss me off tho. Your anus is an object of pleasure. Rapists shall do with it as they please.



Henry Hill said:


> Think about where meat comes from. Now think about what problem there might be...


I like the taste of meat. I prefer to get my protein intake through meat. Still don't see the problem.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> ^ People like these piss me off tho. Your anus is an object of pleasure. Rapists shall do with it as they please.


I've killed rabbits with my bear hands.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No you haven't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> ^ People like these piss me off tho. Your anus is an object of pleasure. Rapists shall do with it as they please.


hey baby


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey :snrub


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I basically consider animal slaughterhouses to be the unsung equivalent of Auschwitz. Every time I stop and think about it I feel sick inside. I personally can't fathom how anyone who eats meat (unless they very seriously need it for their diet healthwise - and most people don't) could possibly feel any kind of love for something they consume from such a hideous place. Watching an animal being slaughtered as a child changed my outlook entirely. I felt an incredible amount of empathy and something inside just felt that it was seriously wrong. You don't kill a living creature just because it might have a good taste.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Well I basically consider animal slaughterhouses to be the unsung equivalent of Auschwitz. Every time I stop and think about it I feel sick inside. I personally can't fathom how anyone who eats meat (unless they very seriously need it for their diet healthwise - and most people don't) could possibly feel any kind of love for something they consume from such a hideous place. Watching an animal being slaughtered as a child changed my outlook entirely. I felt an incredible amount of empathy and something inside just felt that it was seriously wrong. You don't kill a living creature just because it might have a good taste.


Well, think of it like this. Over 100,000+ people die of starvation every month in the continent of Africa.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Well I basically consider animal slaughterhouses to be the unsung equivalent of Auschwitz.


Not really comparable at all imo.

Eating meat is something humans learned to do a long, long time ago. Not reasonable to expect it to change now. Just have to do your part and not eat meat if you care about it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't really care about people either. Except some people, like SHEPARD.



Henry Hill said:


> Well I basically consider animal slaughterhouses to be the unsung equivalent of Auschwitz. Every time I stop and think about it I feel sick inside. I personally can't fathom how anyone who eats meat (unless they very seriously need it for their diet healthwise - and most people don't) could possibly feel any kind of love for something they consume from such a hideous place. Watching an animal being slaughtered as a child changed my outlook entirely. I felt an incredible amount of empathy and something inside just felt that it was seriously wrong. You don't kill a living creature just because it might have a good taste.


We are a part of the food chain. First of it is coming to terms with the fact that we're all just small parts of a large system of energy that keeps flowing. You know what, on the whole, I care about animals a lot more than humans.

I have two pet dogs. Have had many before (3 of which I adopted), and most of them lived long happy lives. I've had cats, an owl, chickens and ducks (we never killed any of them).

Let me ask you a question, Henry Hill. Do you kill a mosquito if it's sitting on your hand drinking your blood? How about a spider?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

eddiefan said:


> Not really comparable at all imo.
> 
> Eating meat is something humans learned to do a long, long time ago. Not reasonable to expect it to change now. Just have to do your part and not eat meat if you care about it.


That's exactly what I do. But the comparisons are very strong imo. I have respect for the life of an animal, when that life is cut short, I consider it to be on the same level as any life being cut short.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> That's exactly what I do. But the comparisons are very strong imo. I have respect for the life of an animal, when that life is cut short, I consider it to be on the same level as any life being cut short.


No, you don't. If you did, you would be outraged and protesting the streets every single day. I know that's what I would do if millions of innocent humans were being slaughtered every day and everyone considered it acceptable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't really care about people either. Except some people, like SHEPARD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are not part of a food chain anymore. We do not have to hunt animals to survive. We are so far advanced of animals in the modern world that to regard them on the same chain as us is laughable. We can live without animals in our system just fine, trust me I've been doing it for years as have millions of others people. We haven't all collapsed or feel any weaker or go from day to day feeling depleted from a natural yearning for meat. 

I don't questions that you love your dogs, cats and owls. But presumably you ate chicken when you had a chicken. Did that not make you feel at all uneasy?

And no I leave all insects alone too. Even moths which I catch and set free so they don't do damage to clothes or furniture. Granted however I'd probably respond differently if a rats nests formed in the house.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> No, you don't. If you did, you would be outraged and protesting the streets every single day. I know that's what I would do if millions of innocent humans were being slaughtered every day and everyone considered it acceptable.


All those protests do is arouse amusement from people who don't give a shit. You are much better quietly trying to make changes than getting right up in peoples faces. Otherwise you risk making yourself look like the monster.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

I kill mosquitos happily. That is a species that needs to be made extinct.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

I kill spiders and roaches. I'm such a bad boy. :cool2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't really care about people either. Except some people, like SHEPARD.



Best post of the thread imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Life doesn't have any intrinsic value of itself.



Henry Hill said:


> We are not part of a food chain anymore. We do not have to hunt animals to survive. We are so far advanced of animals in the modern world that to regard them on the same chain as us is laughable. We can live without animals in our system just fine, trust me I've been doing it for years as have millions of others people. We haven't all collapsed or feel any weaker or go from day to day feeling depleted from a natural yearning for meat.


We've always had the digestive system to live on vegetables alone. It's nothing new. But we _are_ part of the food chain. All living things that eat and die are part of the food chain. Bacteria eat our remains after we're buried.



> I don't questions that you love your dogs, cats and owls. But presumably you ate chicken when you had a chicken. Did that not make you feel at all uneasy?


Of course it did. I was very young and had not come to terms with my own understanding of life. Eventually, I did.



> And no I leave all insects alone too. Even moths which I catch and set free so they don't do damage to clothes or furniture. Granted however I'd probably respond differently if a rats nests formed in the house.


Even the mosquito biting you? I don't kill spiders that just happen to wander into my room, but I do kill mosquitoes that try to live by drinking my blood. It would be silly not to.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

People who listen to death metal are mentally ill.


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

TheRainKing said:


> People who listen to death metal are mentally ill.


I listen to Death Metal and I love everybody. So you're wrong.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> I listen to Death Metal and I love everybody. So you're wrong.


You are incapable of love.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

TheRainKing said:


> People who listen to death metal are mentally ill.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Well I basically consider animal slaughterhouses to be the unsung equivalent of Auschwitz.


You can't consider it to be the equivalent of Auschwitz while also claiming that we are too evolved and thus are not part of the food chain.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> You can't consider it to be the equivalent of Auschwitz while also claiming that we are too evolved and thus are not part of the food chain.


I think you can. Auschwitz is the extermination of humans who were regarded as a lesser species. It is people in a powerless position made to feel sub-human as they are killed. 

I'm not arguing that we haven't developed further than animals, I'm saying we just don't kill something because we are in a position to do so. A food chain implies that in order to survive you need to go out and seek animals. Fact is, we don't. Our world is not like that anymore and hasn't been for a good many years.



> All living things that eat and die are part of the food chain.


Other animals part of that food chain don't receive their food from commercalised packages at their local supermarket. They kill and eat in order to survive. You don't hence you are not part of a food chain. Your argument is outdated by a fair few centuries.

No animal can stand aside and say "I want no part in this...."

A human can. 

Food chain logic is based on the choices a human makes. A choice an animal simply can't afford to consider.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Other animals part of that food chain don't receive their food from commercalised packages at their local supermarket. They kill and eat in order to survive. You don't hence you are not part of a food chain. Your argument is outdated by a fair few centuries.
> 
> No animal can stand aside and say "I want no part in this...."
> 
> ...


Food chain is not a choice. :lmao

What is this shit?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Food chain is not a choice. :lmao
> 
> What is this shit?


Exactly once you factor in choice it seizes to be a food chain. Animals have no say in a food chain, they live in it. I wake up and choose not to be a part of their world hence no food chain. Food chain is based on survival. We can survive without consuming animals. 

I'm glad you find such a heartbreaking topic so hysterical though. Maybe the next time a thread comes up about a dog being put in a washing machine I'll throw in a few lols and act all blase about the matter.

You should know that I find your points utterly absurd but at least I'm focused on countering your arguments in a respectable manner. Just laughing at someones thoughts is pretty pathetic tbh and shows a real arrogance of conviction.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pretty sure a food chain would go something like this 

Grass grows, Cow eats grass, Humans eat cow. Therefore we are part of that food chain.

or for a veggie one 

Lettuce grows, Humans eat lettuce.

No matter which way we choose we are part of the food chain.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> Pretty sure a food chain would go something like this
> 
> Grass gros, Cow eats grass, Humans eat cow. Therefore we are part of that food chain.
> 
> ...


Wrong. 

Grass grows. Cows eat grass. Humans *decide *whether or not they should eat a cow.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Grass grows. Cows eat grass. Humans *decide *whether or not they should eat a cow.


I will have to disagree, as a species you are thinking about our current incarnation but the taste for meat and veggies was there before our concious minds gave us the ability to decide to eat them, therefore the food chain is in fact still there and yes we make descions to eat the animals and plants but that does not change the fact that it is still indeed a food chain, a food chain is not as black and white as you'd like us to beleive there is much grey in the matter


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Exactly once you factor in choice it seizes to be a food chain. *Animals have no say in a food chain*, they live in it. I wake up and choose not to be a part of their world hence no food chain. Food chain is based on survival. We can survive without consuming animals.
> 
> I'm glad you find such a heartbreaking topic so hysterical though. Maybe the next time a thread comes up about a dog being put in a washing machine I'll throw in a few lols and act all blase about the matter.
> 
> You should know that I find your points utterly absurd but at least I'm focused on countering your arguments in a respectable manner. Just laughing at someones thoughts is pretty pathetic tbh and shows a real arrogance of conviction.


You do know that Humans are animals right?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TKOK! said:


> You do know that Humans are animals right?


Yes but in the modern era our lives could not be any more different from the life of an animal. We don't hunt for food anymore, we do not walk around towns naked, we don't grunt incoherently, we don't look for any women that takes our fancy and start humping away. We have developed methods of intelligence that completely separate us from the animal kingdom. Unlike the animals that are the subject of the conversation we have the power of reflection, to shape our own lives. 

It is my belief that animals being slaughtered is wrong and so I live my life based on that mindset. I'm not in the business of telling other people that they shouldn't eat meat but I am in the position to think about how and why animals are slaughtered and choose not to partake in that lifestyle.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Yes but in the modern era our lives could not be any more different from the life of an animal. We don't hunt for food anymore, we do not walk around towns naked, we don't grunt incoherently, we don't look for any women that takes our fancy and start humping away. We have developed methods of intelligence that completely separate us from the animal kingdom.


From the Univ of Wisc.

Humans are at the top of the food chain


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> From the Univ of Wisc.
> 
> Humans are at the top of the food chain



How many researchers went out and tackled a cow, then ate it raw before that graph was made?

We control a food industry, not a food chain.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes but we still have to part of a food chain. We can choose whether to be a part of one that eats animals or one that eats plants. But we still must be a part of one of them or we will die. We have no say in that matter.

And since we are animals we are part of the animal kingdom


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> How many researchers went out and tackled a cow, then ate it raw before that graph was made?
> 
> We control a food industry, not a food chain.


What you seem to not understand is regardless of need or choice it still remains a food chain, no matter how you slice or dice it food chain still applies to humans as do food webs

edit: When it comes down to it the one reason and one reason only why we are at the top of the food chain is simple we have the ability to kill any other animal for food, making us tops in the food chain/web, pigmy's in the jungle are not at the top


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> What you seem to not understand is regardless of need or choice it still remains a food chain, no matter how you slice or dice it food chain still applies to humans as do food webs
> 
> edit: When it comes down to it the one reason and one reason only why we are at the top of the food chain is simple we have the ability to kill any other animal for food, making us tops in the food chain/web, pigmy's in the jungle are not at the top


If millions of humans are absent from that chain then it's working on a law of averages. 

Further below, you don't have 10% of turtles are vegetarian. 

Regardless of any food chain debate however, the excuse to eat animals based on the evolution of a food chain is a strange one given the scope with which our lives have changed over the centuries. 

If we are still so in tune with the first men then why do so many people hate exercise?

Because the rules back then were based on necessity. When that changes so does the nature of humans. A lot of things back then considered natural would now be considered despicable in modern society.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> If millions of humans are absent from that chain then it's working on a law of averages.
> 
> Further below, you don't have 10% of turtles are vegetarian.
> 
> ...


Wow really? Are you trying to now not make sense? It is simple we eat animals, we have the ability to kill any animals therefore we are the greatest predators in turn that makes us the top of the food chain, if as a species we all decided to not eat meat and plants then we would then be subtracted from the food chain, since that has yet to happen we are locked in at the top. Simple we can eat any animal we are tops not all that hard to understand, or so I thought

Also has nothing to do with law of averages FFS a food chain is simple, prey-predator, whichever is the best predator is the top of the food chain, the chinese giving us gunpowder is what made us leap to the top


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

CMWit said:


> Wow really? Are you trying to now not make sense? It is simple we eat animals, we have the ability to kill any animals therefore we are the greatest predators in turn that makes us the top of the food chain, if as a species we all decided to not eat meat and plants then we would then be subtracted from the food chain, since that has yet to happen we are locked in at the top. Simple we can eat any animal we are tops not all that hard to understand, or so I thought


I'm saying that food chain diagram is generalised. Not all humans follow its example. That is what separates us from everyone else in the chain below, the ability to differ from the chain.

This is not important anyway, my point is that none of this has any bearing on someones desire for meat. If you enjoy meat then enjoy it, to argue that is in your nature to eat meat doesn't make sense in 2012.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I fucking LOVE eating cows, pigs, deers and so on...and I always will. It is a part of my food chain and that will never EVER [/Jericho] change.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

LC do you tackle your cows and kill them? 


Or do you just go up to them and go


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I love animals, but that wouldn't ever stop me from eating meat.

An unpopular opinion thread ay? Only just found this. Here's some of mine I guess, just random shit I'm thinking of at the time...

- Big Bang Theory is abysmal.

- Pink Floyd are overrated (but still good).

- Gay marriage should most definitely be legal, there's no good argument as to why it shouldn't be. (not sure how unpopular this is since I haven't read the whole thread).

- Games like Call Of Duty and Battlefield are seriously overrated.

- The majority of Horror films are garbage, and yes, I've seen a ton of horror films including foreign horror films in the hope that one that's genuinely a good film would come about but it has yet to happen with the exception of a few I can think of. And when I saw the majority I'm talking about films like The Exorcist, The Omen, Martyrs, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, The Ring, Inside, Halloween etc (films with a lot of praise heaped upon them basically).

- Stemming from the last one, anyone who gets scared by a film needs to man up .

- Blonde girls are overrated.

- I'm awesome .


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

We are omnivores like many other animals. We are capable of eating meat, vegetables and fruit, so there is no reason for us not to. I'm not a fan of how some animals are treated prior to us eating them of course, but thats another debate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TKOK! said:


> LC do you tackle your cows and kill them?
> 
> 
> Or do you just go up to them and go


*
:lmao


I have never "shows over motherfucker"'d a cow before.  I have and do milk them though.  

Pigs are another story, however. Pigs and chickens we raise do get eaten though. *


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I fucking LOVE eating cows, pigs, deers and so on...and I always will. It is a part of my food chain and that will never EVER [/Jericho] change.*


*Well they kinda taste tasty you know. 

Never ate a deer but how does it taste? 

It's not like it should be forbidden to eat meet but it has it's benefits not to. 

Oh wait right the unpopular opinions. 

There is difference between government cover ups and alien shape shifting theories. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Venison is phenomenal...especially if you like dark meat. Deer chili is damn near impossible to beat and I make some KICK ASS deer jerky.... goddamn it's D-LISH!*


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

DC is better than Marvel.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Venison is phenomenal...especially if you like dark meat. Deer chili is damn near impossible to beat and I make some KICK ASS deer jerky.... goddamn it's D-LISH!*


Never had deer chili, but deer jerky and deer sausage is hard to beat. Holy shit, that sounds good right now. I really wish I had some.

Unpopular opinion: Deer should be killed constantly to provide me a lifetime's worth of deer jerky/deer sausage.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

My friend got chased by a deer and now he has a legit phobia of them LOL.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth Mustaine said:


> DC is better than Marvel.


Justice League >>>>>>>> Avengers


----------



## #1 Hater (Apr 23, 2012)

You guys need to try out cow tongue. Unbelievably tasty.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena's 1# Hater said:


> You guys need to try out cow tongue. Unbelievably tasty.


I can vouch for this. Cow tongue is the bomb.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Cow tongue. I haven't had that since I was a kid. My dad used to cook it, and he wasn't into making food look pretty. Supper would come, and there's be this big tongue on a plate, sitting there, waiting for someone to eat it. Great memories. 

My friends never wanted to have supper at my place.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Exactly once you factor in choice it seizes to be a food chain. Animals have no say in a food chain, they live in it. I wake up and choose not to be a part of their world hence no food chain. Food chain is based on survival. We can survive without consuming animals.
> 
> I'm glad you find such a heartbreaking topic so hysterical though. Maybe the next time a thread comes up about a dog being put in a washing machine I'll throw in a few lols and act all blase about the matter.
> 
> You should know that I find your points utterly absurd but at least I'm focused on countering your arguments in a respectable manner. Just laughing at someones thoughts is pretty pathetic tbh and shows a real arrogance of conviction.


I already argued against all your points, but your whole "food chain is choice. Animals eat plants, animals eat other animals, humans *decide* to eat plants and animals" is laughable. So I laughed.

C'mon now. I'm not laughing at animals getting slaughtered. I'm laughing at you.



BUBZ said:


> - Big Bang Theory is abysmal.


I hope you're talking about the show and not the theory.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Goku would have clearly beat Gohan. It doesn't matter that Gohan was the strongest fighter, Goku was the smarter fighter and would have been able to take advantage of Gohan's weaknesses better. #unpopularopinion :kobe3

Twitter is also awful. I don't see why so many people use it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Of course Goku would've beaten Gohan. Gohan would just stand there and cry "but you're my father."


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

-Cricket is a G.O.A.T sport.
-Godfather was fucking shit.
-Titanic is better than Avatar.
-I don't hate Justin Beiber.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Goku ate meat. Night ruined.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Piccolo ate nothing. NOT PART OF THE FOOD CHAIN.

#choice


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

#murder


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Piccolo is bigger than any religion.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Huganomics said:


>


*I just didn't found any humor at that but some people would just laugh at about anything. 

Tasteless video but that was the point wasn't it?*


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Big boobs are overrated... they're nice to look at but that's it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Piccolo ate the replicates he made. He just didn't want anyone to know.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I believe 9/11 was an inside job. 

I believe the Illuminati is real to an extent. 

Aliens landed in Roswell and Area 51 is somewhat devoted to UFOs/Aliens.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

CMWit said:


> What you seem to not understand is regardless of need or choice it still remains a food chain, no matter how you slice or dice it food chain still applies to humans as do food webs
> 
> edit: *When it comes down to it the one reason and one reason only why we are at the top of the food chain is simple we have the ability to kill any other animal for food, making us tops in the food chain/web, pigmy's in the jungle are not at the top*



No, we are at the top of the food chain because we're superior to any animal on earth. We're far more intelligent and more evoloved then then any animal, therefore we're are capable of things that are beyond that of any animal. The fact that we have the ability to kill any animal, is only an extra added bonus to us, but it's not the one and only reason why we are at the top of the food chain.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Riddle101 said:


> No, we are at the top of the food chain because we're superior to any animal on earth. We're far more intelligent and more evoloved then then any animal, therefore we're are capable of things that are beyond that of any animal. The fact that we have the ability to kill any animal, is only an extra added bonus to us, but it's not the one and only reason why we are at the top of the food chain.


We are saying the same thing, me refering to our "ability" refers to our inteligence and superiority, those give us that ability to kill any animal as we had not always had that ability as intelligence and evolution grew so did our ability to kill larger animals and in a more efficient manner


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I already argued against all your points, but your whole "food chain is choice. Animals eat plants, animals eat other animals, humans *decide* to eat plants and animals" is laughable. So I laughed.
> 
> C'mon now. I'm not laughing at animals getting slaughtered. I'm laughing at you.


I wanted to laugh at your "I still love animals even though I eat them" quote but I didn't because I realised you were being sincere even though I find that concept as absurd as you find my theories about the food chain. Laughing at someone in this context is just bad form imo but whatever, it's not that big a deal. There is no right and wrong answer, I just feel in my gut that slaughtering animals is wrong and I think it's hypocritical beyond belief to claim to love something whilst supporting its demise through consumption.

Remember just because people might agree with your viewpoints doesn't make them any less laughable.

I'll maintain faith in wise words:

"In their behavior toward creatures, all men are Nazis. Human beings see oppression vividly when they're the victims. Otherwise they victimize blindly and without a thought."

You can carry on making jokes and "loving animals."


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Will you lot stfu while I eat my burger?


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

The Streak said:


> Will you lot stfu while I eat my burger?


I'm guessing it's a veggie burger


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Tell these fucking mosquitoes that I'm top of the food chain.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

IMO This whole thing with vegetarians is stupid. Animals are grown to be eaten. Do you think shepherds raise sheep so he can have pets? He raises sheep so he can make money. If nobody buys his meat from his sheep, then he will die because he can't make any money. So choose. A cow's life, or a person's life? It's a pretty easy decision for me.
Although i don't agree with killing wild animals for food.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No, he goes and does another job.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

My Little Pony is an awful show and grown men shouldn't be watching it. Actually that is a popular opinion and isn't just an opinion but should be a fact.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> I wanted to laugh at your "I still love animals even though I eat them" quote but I didn't because I realised you were being sincere even though I find that concept as absurd as you find my theories about the food chain. Laughing at someone in this context is just bad form imo but whatever, it's not that big a deal. There is no right and wrong answer, I just feel in my gut that slaughtering animals is wrong and I think it's hypocritical beyond belief to claim to love something whilst supporting its demise through consumption.
> 
> Remember just because people might agree with your viewpoints doesn't make them any less laughable.
> 
> ...


I missed this post before. By this point, I have to say that my points must have been heavily misunderstood. I was never trying to justify killing animals for food as _right_. By nature, I don't believe in any right or wrong. Humans kill and eat animals b/c they can.

My argument was always that humans are part of the food chain. Yes, we can constrain ourselves to a specific branch of the chain, one that excludes killing animals for food, but we haven't. So we're still part of the food chain.

Truthfully, I don't believe that human beings have any more right to life than animals do. But humans have dominance over every other living creature and exploitation happens. I don't like it, but you can't argue against it.

I would go vegetarian the moment the rest of the world would agree to do it too. I have no qualms with it. In fact, if in-vitro/artificial meat becomes popular, I'd switch over in a heartbeat.

In hindsight, yes, laughing at your argument was "bad form". I apologize.



Rush said:


> No, he goes and does another job.


Pretty much, but just to be sure.



GTI said:


> IMO This whole thing with vegetarians is stupid. Animals are grown to be eaten.


So stop breeding them then.



> Do you think shepherds raise sheep so he can have pets? He raises sheep so he can make money. If nobody buys his meat from his sheep, then he will die because he can't make any money. So choose. *A cow's life, or a person's life?* It's a pretty easy decision for me.


Both are of equal value. A person has no more right to existence than a cow. What a person does have is more power to ensure his survival.



> Although i don't agree with killing wild animals for food.


lol


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Both are of equal value. A person has no more right to existence than a cow. What a person does have is more power to ensure his survival.


I don't know what religion you are, but in 90% of religions, animals are there so we can survive.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm the religion of don't give a fuck.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Rule of thumb; if _I_ won't argue with HoL, then you shouldn't bother either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't know if that's a compliment or an insult. :jose


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

A rare compliment. Enjoy it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

(no ****)

just to clarify.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GTI said:


> I don't know what religion you are, but in 90% of religions, animals are there so we can survive.


Why do you even assume HoL is religious?


----------



## Jinn DMZ (May 3, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I'm the religion of don't give a fuck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't know if it's altogether unpopular, but religion is at the top of the list of the biggest human stupidities.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

yes


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The Big Bang Theory is actually good.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Don't know if it's altogether unpopular, but religion is at the top of the list of the biggest human stupidities.


If I go and say this to my co workers or my family/cousins, I'll get punched quite a lot. So, yeah, unfortunately it's still quite an unpopular opinion.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

id clotheslines them back


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Don't know if it's altogether unpopular, but religion is at the top of the list of the biggest human stupidities.


How it's stupid when you control people with it?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm...

-After being blessed with a daughter, I can say without a doubt that adults are really no different than children. Well, At least children aren't hypocrites for the most part.

-I dislike "progressives" as much as I do "conservatives" and "special interest" groups; they're all hypocritical morons with personal agendas who adhere to their own form of policy, censorship and groupthink then spread it as if its gospel. Don't disagree with these bastards either, they'll take you to the stake for not being conformist. Whatever benefit they gave to our political and social systems died years ago.

-It ain't nostalgia glasses as far as I'm" concerned, Hip Hop today fucking blows.

-Lord knows that driving slow in the fast lane should be illegal, like literally. Switch the freaking lane if you don't want to drive that at speed I thought people were lying when they said that it gets progressively annoying :no:

-White people can jump, as much as I love that movie ask my friends those bastards can't touch me on court.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> How it's stupid when you control people with it?


Who's doing the controlling? Everyone is a slave.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Both are of equal value. A person has no more right to existence than a cow. What a person does have is more power to ensure his survival.


I eat meat, but agree with this. Is that going to sound contradictory? I don't know, but I'll say this: If a crocodile tries to eat me, I'd like to think I wouldn't have any hard feelings toward it. I obviously wouldn't stand there and gladly be torn to pieces, but looking back I'd just be all "it was hungry...I eat things that had parents too."

Keep in mind this is coming from someone who doesn't even like killing bugs.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*There is a difference between the dream world and the real world:side:.

Most people today live in the dream world and not the real one. They lost the touch of the real one.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What is the "real" world? Sounds like some wild elitist ideology waiting to happen.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Billie Jean isn't even a top 10 MJ song, much less his best. :cole1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Name 10 better songs HUGANOMICS.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PYT, Human Nature, The Way You Make Me Feel, Wanna Be Startin Somethin, Rock With You, Baby Be Mine, Beat It, Don't Stop Till You Get Enough, The Girl Is Mine, They Don't Care About Us

:cole3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

PYT? lolno


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

PYT is the fucking jam, son.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> *There is a difference between the dream world and the real world:side:.
> 
> Most people today live in the dream world and not the real one. They lost the touch of the real one.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> PYT is the fucking jam, son.


Look at you acting all tough over a Michael Jackson song. Awesome.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a similar reaction when people say Bawn In The Youessay is Springsteen's best song. :cole1


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> I have a similar reaction when people say Bawn In The Youessay is Springsteen's best song. :cole1


IMO he doesen't have any good songs, but that's the only one i can actually enjoy.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

^ are you winding me up


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Atheist Panda said:


> ^ are you winding me up


I said IMO. Opinios cannot be discussed. Or red-repped for that matter


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure they can.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, then i can say I don't Like Bruce Springsteen.
Is that better?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A lot.

I don't like Metallica. But they have some good songs, and I can see why other people love it.

Lesson: Pick your battles.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

GTI said:


> I said IMO. Opinios cannot be discussed. Or red-repped for that matter


My first post in this thread was 'Opinions can be wrong'. 

Yours is.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Atheist Panda said:


> My first post in this thread was 'Opinions can be wrong'.
> 
> Yours is.


I didn't read the whole thread. Too long.
Ok so it's my bad.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Atheist Panda said:


> My first post in this thread was 'Opinions can be wrong'.
> 
> Yours is.


Nice blog btw.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *There is a difference between the dream world and the real world:side:.
> 
> Most people today live in the dream world and not the real one. They lost the touch of the real one.*


fuck off Plato, you elitist fuck.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Waratah said:


> fuck off Plato, you elitist fuck.


More like Hegel than Plato.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not your bad mate, but I'd like to see you back up what you said rather than rowing back as soon as someone tells you you're wrong. 

Gotta stick to your guns and only accept defeat if counter-arguments are valid. In this case they will be, but in principle they won't always be.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Atheist Panda said:


> It's not your bad mate, but I'd like to see you back up what you said rather than rowing back as soon as someone tells you you're wrong.
> 
> Gotta stick to your guns and only accept defeat if counter-arguments are valid. In this case they will be, but in principle they won't always be.


Fine. I don't like Bruce Springsteen because his songs are 90% slow, chick flicks, that are good for when you want to dance with yo' girl or when you are depressed.
But i don't dance, i don't have a girl and i'm never depressed.
That's why i don't like him.
Oh and his lyrics are cheesy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not 100% believing you've listened to much of THE BOSS.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

Paging McQueen.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>


*Best movie of all time(Y). Describes everything in detail:cool2.*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *Best movie of all time(Y). Describes everything in detail:cool2.*


It was a great movie. Too bad the sequels sucked ass.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> Aside from a handful of songs, The Beatles aren't that amazing.


So very true


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

parry316 said:


> So very true


Yea agree, but i can see why at the time they were so big.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

I think Harry Potter is overrated. I watched the first 20 minutes of the first film and couldn't stop yawning (I probably would have fallen asleep if I kept it on any longer). I don't see what's so great about the franchise, whether it's the movies or the books. If there's anyone out there who's a huge fan of the franchise, that's fine, but I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

1. PETA/Greenpeace/All other hardcore animal rights activists are terrible people who care more about animals than people.
2. DBZ/Pokemon is for retards who don't have better things to be interested in.
3. Mainstream hip hop is terrible and all sounds the exact same.
4. Adam Carolla is one of the smartest and funniest men alive
5. We should abolish network news tv and instead give Alex Jones control of PBS
6. The makers of Camo Ice beer should be tortured and hung from the hoover dam.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AntiFlag607 said:


> 1. PETA/Greenpeace/All other hardcore animal rights activists are terrible people who care more about animals than people.
> *2. DBZ/Pokemon is for retards who don't have better things to be interested in.*
> 3. Mainstream hip hop is terrible and all sounds the exact same.
> 4. Adam Carolla is one of the smartest and funniest men alive
> ...


Right. So Children = retards who don't have better things to be interested in. KILL ALL THE RETARDS.



PricelessDamnation said:


> I think Harry Potter is overrated. I watched the first 20 minutes of the first film and couldn't stop yawning (I probably would have fallen asleep if I kept it on any longer). I don't see what's so great about the franchise, whether it's the movies or the books. If there's anyone out there who's a huge fan of the franchise, that's fine, but I don't see what the big deal is.


So you've never even read a single book? First of all, THEY'RE CHILDREN'S BOOKS. And damn good ones too, by most standards. Invalid opinion is invalid.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Calvin Klein said:


> Yea agree, but i can see why at the time they were so big.


I can't. There's no denying their impact on music but their music just sounded like hippie music.



AntiFlag607 said:


> 3. Mainstream music is terrible and all sounds the exact same.


Fixed.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> I can't. There's no denying their impact on music but their music just sounded like hippie music.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I should clarify that most of their songs did.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lipstick is not attractive. high heels aren't attractive. nail polish is as disgusting as anything that has ever existed. And I fucking hate when women put their hands on their hips to pose.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Lipstick is not attractive. high heels aren't attractive. nail polish is as disgusting as anything that has ever existed. And I fucking hate when women put their hands on their hips to pose.


Lol, Agreed.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> Lipstick is not attractive. high heels aren't attractive. nail polish is as disgusting as anything that has ever existed. And I fucking hate when women put their hands on their hips to pose.


WUT DA HEYUL

Though I agree about the pose.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh......and I'm kinda turned off by tattoos.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> oh......and I'm kinda turned off by tattoos.


On men they look cool. On women...meh...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lipstick/make up in general can be hit and miss. if it's done nice it can make a girl look nice *shrug* often it makes them look worse.

oh and tattoos being unattractive isn't particularly unpopular. 

I personally find glasses super sexy but i'm not sure how unpopular that is (assuming they suit the face and etc)

might read this thread. bet there's a lotta nutters in it.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Been contemplating becoming satanistic. I've read a few of their philosophies about how one could be their own god, and that we must seek revenge instead of turning the other cheek, and it just seems to reach out to me in a way not many other religions have managed to. Been trying to find out if there are any groups in Scotland that support this. Would rather wait though, seeing as how my parents are currently training to become foster parents and I don't want them to lose karma for this.

Also, ketchup is bullshit.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Froot said:


> Been contemplating becoming satanistic. I've read a few of their philosophies about how one could be their own god, and that we must seek revenge instead of turning the other cheek, and it just seems to reach out to me in a way not many other religions have managed to. Been trying to find out if there are any groups in Scotland that support this. Would rather wait though, seeing as how my parents are currently training to become foster parents and I don't want them to lose karma for this.
> 
> Also, ketchup is bullshit.


Satanic brony?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

GTI said:


> Satanic brony?


Any man who is a brony has to have psychological issues anyway so that's not a stretch.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Shirts shouldn't be worn with trainers.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hugh Jackman sucks.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't get the Hugh Jackman love either.



Faraday said:


> I personally find glasses super sexy but i'm not sure how unpopular that is (assuming they suit the face and etc)


yeah I love girls with glasses. I hate sunglasses, though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Springsteen is overrated.

Older does NOT automatically equal better i.e. Music, Sports, TV Shows, Movies, Wrestling, etc.

Bashing anything popular doesn't make you cool.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Springsteen is overrated.
> 
> Older does NOT automatically equal better i.e. Music, Sports, TV Shows, Movies, Wrestling, etc.
> 
> Bashing anything popular doesn't make you cool.


(Y)


----------



## Seth Mustaine (Jun 10, 2012)

The Beatles is overrated.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Joey Barton, in person, isn't actually a cunt 24/7.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah1993 said:


> yeah I love girls with glasses.












:mark:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

She's kind of annoying, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

She's also wearing lipstick.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Indeed.

FWIW I don't find lipstick a turn off (like nail polish- fuck that shit), but I really don't think it adds to attractiveness in the slightest. 

Also while we're on the subject of women......blonde is probably my least favourite hair colour.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You're objectifying women.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You're objectifying women.


You're just saying that 'cause your two sons, Edward & Al, are blondes.

Red Heads & Brunettes > Blondes


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You're objectifying women.


There is no place for ethics on a wrestling forum.


----------



## erockstar_ (Jul 15, 2012)

Red heads are hot. But they are definitely more crazy than the rest!


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Justin Bieber isn't anywhere near as annoying as the people who never shut up complaining about him.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You're objectifying women.


I have no problem with a woman telling me her favourite hair colour or what they like and don't like on a guy and don't know why anyone would have a problem with it. So, no.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

B-movies from the late 80s and early 90s are more entertaining than a lot of the blockbusters of today


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I like water and I enjoy drinking it, much more than other beverages. This apparently is an unpopular opinion according to that water thread.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't drink not because I'm afraid it might do to my health, but rather because it tastes fucking disgusting. Everything you add alcohol to just seeps away the flavour, and leaves behind what I can only assume came from the sewage underneath a heroin dealer of Glasgow.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> You're just saying that 'cause your two sons, Edward & Al, are blondes.
> 
> Red Heads & Brunettes > Blondes


Trisha was a brunette, before she died enaldo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I wub ponies, so I guess that counts.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't think it would've been so bad for the US to have just let the South secede in the 1800s.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*People in societies can achieve far bigger heights...if only. 
*


Hades1313 said:


> It was a great movie. Too bad the sequels sucked ass.


*Indeed although the sequels still had a lot of interesting scenes. Like the ones with smith and Mr Causality and of course the Oracle. 

Although a lot of action scenes where just to much not to mention they kinda overdid the whole Zion bit. I got mixed reactions about that town. 

Third one was just overall fail from many perspectives. Oracle was removed and replaced and the real world just wasn't interesting to watch as breaking program rules in The Matrix.

CG bits where unpolished and the last fight was a real disappointment. It had to little philosophy and just turned into another good vs bad flick with no substance. *


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

ice_edge said:


> *Indeed although the sequels still had a lot of interesting scenes. Like the ones with smith and Mr Causality and of course the Oracle.
> 
> Although a lot of action scenes where just to much not to mention they kinda overdid the whole Zion bit. I got mixed reactions about that town.
> 
> ...


Yeah the sequels just seemed like they thought the more crap they threw in the movies the better it would be. I still don't understand what those dudes with the white hair are. And the scene where he fought like 100 agents was just too cartoonish. I couldn't take it seriously.

But the worst part by far was the ending. A truce? A TRUCE? A FUCKING TRUCE? After all that yer gonna have it end with a fucking truce? :no::no::no:


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

The United States is only using half of it's real potential. To me the USA has always been advanced. But even at the advanced level that it's at, is only half of what it could aspire to be. US has a hell of a lot more potential then it thinks is has, but for some reason they still have not reached the height that they could. Don't know why, but it sad really.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Trisha was a brunette, before she died enaldo


She died hating you, cursing your foul name, Hohenheim. :kobe2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

enaldo


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Kingslayer said:


> I like water and I enjoy drinking it, much more than other beverages. This apparently is an unpopular opinion according to that water thread.


Me too, I love drinking water with my meals, but I do like other beverages aswell.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Unpopular opinion: HOW I MET YOUR MOTHER is overrated and it sucks balls.


----------



## GTI (Jul 7, 2012)

^ Truth


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Family Guy peaked at season 4-5.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I too drink water, especially while I eat meals.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> In hindsight, yes, laughing at your argument was "bad form". I apologize.


No worries. I got a little too passionate on the subject. Please accept my apology as well.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

I've tried many types of alcohol, none of it taste good. Don't like being drunk either, tipsy is aight.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm the same way. I hate booze and hate the feeling of being drunk. No idea why anyone would want to feel like that.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Booze? overrated as fuck.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Eyebrow, nose, lip and tongue piercings are not attractive


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

parry316 said:


> Eyebrow, nose, lip and tongue piercings are not attractive


Thank you sir


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

parry316 said:


> Eyebrow, nose, lip and tongue piercings are not attractive


I don't think thats unpopular.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

WCW 1999-2001 wasn't THAT BAD it wasn’t good but it wasn't as bad as a lot of people say I don’t think. 

I hate video games and I'm 24. I guess I just missed that age group where the video games got HUGE. I can't stand video games of any kind, played them when I was younger got out of it around age 14 when I started dating lol and never looked back. now for some reason I don’t even know I hate them. 

Drunk driving should be legalized because I read somewhere a statistic that 9 out of every 10 wrecks or something like that are caused by sober drivers. lol jk I really did see something like that somewhere though. 

cant think of anymore right now


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

nWoblack/white said:


> Drunk driving should be legalized because I read somewhere a statistic that 9 out of every 10 wrecks or something like that are caused by sober drivers. lol jk I really did see something like that somewhere though.


I cannot tell if you're serious, or quoting a stand up comedian I forget now, but to add this, hangovers are caused by sleep because I always feel GREAT at 4 pissed out of my skull, then sleep and wake up... Voila, hangover.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Kate Upton isn't attractive, at all. I've caught a surprising amount of shit for this.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Not attractive at all? At all?

lol.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Attractive is a subjective term. She is good-looking though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

To me, she is just blonde with big tits coasting on said tits #1110002234567. There's a fuck ton of women just like her. She does have nice tits, though. Can't hate on those.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I <3 Faber said:


> To me, she is just blonde with big tits coasting on said tits #1110002234567. There's a fuck ton of women just like her. She does have nice tits, though. Can't hate on those.


She has a pretty face as well.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Riddle101 said:


> She has a pretty face as well.


From a distance :jay2


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

haribo said:


> From a distance :jay2


How far like would I need to be within binocular distance?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I <3 Faber said:


> Kate Upton isn't attractive, at all. I've caught a surprising amount of shit for this.


On that same note, I don't think Angelina Jolie is attractive. I think that Kate Upton is attractive though.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Kate Upton?

Gorgeous! 

Completely unique and a stand out? Well, depends on how you define "unique".


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Kate Upton is definitely overrated, her face is annoying as fuck. She exists for her tits.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

She's got a nice face, and amazing tits and curves. But I guess her elbows might be too pointy. :cole1

***

I'm for gay marriage, though some supporters of it are a little fucking over the top and act like opponents of it are Nazi generals.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Fish is the best animal to eat. Not cow, not pork. Hell not even chicken, although it comes close.


I <3 Faber said:


> Kate Upton isn't attractive, at all. I've caught a surprising amount of shit for this.


She is pretty, I think.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Kim K's ass is too big


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Huganomics said:


> I'm for gay marriage, though some supporters of it are a little fucking over the top and act like opponents of it are Nazi generals.


well there's no reason to oppose it, soooo.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nicki Minaj's ass is real


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Futurama is shit.

Ricky Gervais and Lee Evans are as funny as a stomach ulcer.

Prometheus was a huge disappointment.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Speaking of TV shows, Seinfeld isn't as funny as everyone says it is.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Speaking of TV shows, Seinfeld isn't as funny as everyone says it is.


Really? Funniest show I've ever seen, certainly better than any of the crap that masquerades as comedy these days...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Speaking of TV shows, Seinfeld isn't as funny as everyone says it is.


Agreed.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Speaking of TV shows, Seinfeld isn't as funny as everyone says it is.


Really?









Because it's the best TV product ever.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rankles75 said:


> Really? Funniest show I've ever seen, *certainly better than any of the crap that masquerades as comedy these days...*


That's not saying much. Shows like Two and a Half Men aren't that funny and it's one of the highest rated comedies right now. Big Bang Theory is a funny show but it panders way too much to the "nerd" culture.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

IDW and Zenescope are better comic book companies than DC or Marvel

Masterforce was one of best Transformers series

Out of the 4 chicks on Victorious, Victoria Justice is the least attractive (Not saying she isn't attractive though)

Dragonball Z was good for its time, but is really overrated overall.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Marijuana should be illegal (except maybe in medicinal use)

There is no reason at all to have "life in prison". Just kill the bastard (death penalty).

Gay marriage and abortion should be legal.

Beer is disgusting

You should be drugged tested before recieving welfare

Kate Upton isn't that attractive.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Firallon said:


> Beer is disgusting
> 
> You should be drugged tested before recieving welfare


I didn't think that those were unpopular opinions.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Firallon said:


> Marijuana should be *Legal*(*not just for* medicinal use)
> 
> There is no reason at all to have "life in prison". Just kill the bastard (death penalty).
> 
> ...


Fixed 

I prefer smoking a bowl insted of joints or blunts


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

-Seinfeld was funny but overrated

-Weed is for fuckers who are incapable of dealing with problems without an 'out'. You can't cope, deal, relax, etc. without it, you're just fucking weak.

-Soccer sucks terribly

-Jimmy Carter was not a bad President

-George W. Bush was not an idiot

-Family Guy has been funnier than the Simpsons & South Park for years

-The Attitude Era had just as much utter shit mixed in as great moments. Giving birth to a hand > Leprechaun GM

-Men who are in relationships with women less attractive than the women they critique should STFU

-Kobe Bryant is a hell of a lot closer to Michael Jordan than anyone will ever give him credit for


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Marijuana is a lot safer than alcohol

Rap music would be dead without the south

Jay-Z is overrated

Michael Jackson was guilty

OJ did it

At this point in his career, Lebron is better than Jordan & Kobe (watch how this gets shitted on)

Suicide victims are weak minded individuals

In most cases, rape doesn't exist

Hockey sucks

Racing, golf, pool & 80% of the Olympics are not sports


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Marijuana is a lot safer than alcohol
> 
> Rap music would be dead without the south
> 
> ...


1. True
2. I'm guessing you are exclusively talking about rap in the US. Hence, I dunno.
3. Yep.
4. Dunno.
5. Dunno.
6. Probably. 
7. Indeed they are, though I will never be in their position, so I don't understand their perspective. However, there are people who have horrible lives, yet they persevere and survive. So...
8. Eh? I doubt so.
9. I don't watch it. Tried a few times, it just isn't a sport that I can watch. I imagine that playing it is fun (like most sports, tbh).
10. First, damn, how could you put racing in the same category as golf and pool? 
Racing is, you know, cool; Your definition of a sport is key in deciding whether racing is one or not. What is it?
Second, I'm guessing you mean the numerous athletic and field events there, like, I dunno, spear throwing?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Marijuana is a lot safer than alcohol


And drinking alcohol is safer than drinking bleach but neither one is good for you.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> And drinking alcohol is safer than drinking bleach but neither one is good for you.


But, marijuana serves a medical purpose.

Alcohol causes health problems in the long run and drinking bleach is dumb.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> But, marijuana serves a medical purpose.
> 
> Alcohol causes health problems in the long run and drinking bleach is dumb.


True.

TT, y u no reply to my questions?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> 1. True
> 2. I'm guessing you are exclusively talking about rap in the US. Hence, I dunno.
> 3. Yep.
> 4. Dunno.
> ...


My mistake.

Reason why I say in most cases, rape doesn't exist, all goes back to the circumstance. For example, you can be at the club, pick up a female, taker her home and do what it do. Come to find out, she's 16 and thats statutory rape. First of all, she shouldn't be in the club: thats for 18 and older. Another example is some females screaming rape when sex didn't go their way. Maybe you promised her financial compensation or maybe the sex wasn't good for her. I've seen females use that and the excuse of not wanting their boyfriend to find out they cheated as ways of alleging rape but drop charges shortly after.

I consider racing a hobby. No athleticism is involved. It just takes skill, just like playing a video game, driving a tractor trailer.

As for olympic sports, yeah, spear throwing definately comes to mind. I don't consider weightlifting a sport either and many others that have slipped my mind.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Rap music would be dead without the south
> 
> Michael Jackson was guilty
> 
> At this point in his career, Lebron is better than Jordan & Kobe (watch how this gets shitted on)


Those are wrong but it's your opinion so whatever.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trouble Trouble said:


> But, marijuana serves a medical purpose.
> 
> Alcohol causes health problems in the long run and *drinking bleach is dumb.*


So is smoking weed.

As to serving a medicinal purpose, yes it does....even as it creates more health risks. So it's soothing pain while damaging your lungs, but what the Hell, right?

Every infomercial has a shitload of unwanted & outrageous possible side effects attached to every new drug. If you can get anal bleeding from purchasing a whitening product for your teeth, why not?

:StephenA


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So is smoking weed.
> 
> As to serving a medicinal purpose, yes it does....even as it creates more health risks. So it's soothing pain while damaging your lungs, but what the Hell, right?
> 
> ...


Nobody has ever died from smoking weed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Nobody has ever died from smoking weed.


*-Damages bronchial passages

-Weakens immune system & for those with weak immune systems to begin with, further aggravates the issue

-Marijuana smoke carries the same & in some cases as much as 4 TIMES more of the same toxins as cigarette smoke, which in turn has been linked to lung cancer. Yeah, these No Smoking in public places pieces of legislation aren't just popping up for fun there kiddo.

-Chronic Bronchitis and Emphysema

-Oral cancer

-Acute toxic psychosis, panic attacks (one of the very conditions it is being used experimentally to treat), flashbacks, delusions, depersonalization, hallucinations, paranoia, depression

-Short term usage? Impairs perception, judgment, thinking, memory, and learning*

Yeah, what are we talking about? It's basically fucking Flintsones vitamins. Not like Lung Cancer doesn't kill 125,000 people a *year* just in the US. 

Ya know, I'd bet you can blame at least one of your stints in a holding cell to this. Awesome, 'eh?


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Trouble Trouble said:


> My mistake.
> 
> Reason why I say in most cases, rape doesn't exist, all goes back to the circumstance. For example, you can be at the club, pick up a female, taker her home and do what it do. Come to find out, she's 16 and thats statutory rape. First of all, she shouldn't be in the club: thats for 18 and older. Another example is some females screaming rape when sex didn't go their way. Maybe you promised her financial compensation or maybe the sex wasn't good for her. I've seen females use that and the excuse of not wanting their boyfriend to find out they cheated as ways of alleging rape but drop charges shortly after.
> 
> ...


I get what you mean about the rape thing, however these scenarios are always mentioned when discussing rape. 
Still, I'm pretty sure that, besides things like this, real, awful rape happens; unfortunately, a lot. 

Well, people always mention how a strong mind and body is required for racing, especially rally and F1. 

If we are going on history and tradition, things like spear and disc throwing are, well, original Olympic sports, "original sports in general". I get what you mean, regardless. Competitive sports are where it's at.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> *-Damages bronchial passages
> 
> -Weakens immune system & for those with weak immune systems to begin with, further aggravates the issue
> 
> ...


A lot of those risks that you mentioned were exaggerated by the US government through their biased studies. Marijuana isn't exactly completely harmless but it's far less dangerous than cigarettes and alcohol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> *-Damages bronchial passages
> 
> -Weakens immune system & for those with weak immune systems to begin with, further aggravates the issue
> 
> ...


I'm talking about instantly, such as overdose. You can die from 1 session of drinking, poisoning from drinking bleach but there have been no recorded deaths attributed solely to marijuana use. And apparently, you're so dumb that you think the only way to consume marijuana is by smoking. Hard to catch lung cancer from eating weed brownies, don't ya think?

Keep in mind that the 5 most common forms of cancer result from "smoking" weed. Weed isn't always smoked.

Not only that, but average, everyday products such as sugar, salt, alcohol, pork, fried foods, constant cell phone usage and other various things have far bigger harmful effects than marijuana use. So, we're not supposed to do shit, right?

And either way, it's my opinion. That means I'm not going to change how I feel. In these days, anything can kill you. Nothing is healthy but at least somethings still serve a medical purpose.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Henry Hill said:


> Eats an animal that has been horribly tortured....
> 
> Claims to care for the welfare of animals.
> 
> ...


Go get some more B12 shots to supplement your horrible vegan nutrition and tell everyone else how bad they are for eating what they're supposed to eat.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Black people are generally more racist than any other race.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Go get some more B12 shots to supplement your horrible vegan nutrition and tell everyone else how bad they are for eating what they're supposed to eat.


You forgot to add a little "woooooooooooooooooo" at the end there.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

Here goes:

- American Dad is far better than Family Guy
- beer sucks, whiskey is awesome
- George Bush should be arrested for war crimes
- Most religious people (not all) suffer from a lot of cognitive dissonance and are hypocritical pieces of shit
- there is no such thing as a "self-made man" aka Ayn Rand was a cunt
- most of your problems don't really matter because your life span, in terms of the cosmos, is a fucking eye-blink - i.e. you're not that special
- Jay Z was indeed overrated and stole most of his swag from biggie 
- Journey sucks
- The Rolling Stones suck
- Black Sabbath > Pink Floyd
- Led Zepplin flat out stole most of their songs and melodies
- 90's rap DESTROYS all other rap
- there are only two deathcore bands that have any shred of talent - carnifex and whitechapel 
- Cheese is the greatest food of all time - think of how many things would suck without cheese - you will be saddened if you really sit and think about it
- Revenge of the Sith was a damn good movie
- Triple H is overrated 
- I hate your face 

That's all I got for now ...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> A lot of those risks that you mentioned were exaggerated by the US government through their biased studies. Marijuana isn't exactly completely harmless but it's far less dangerous than cigarettes and alcohol.


So now the gubbermint is.....nvm. :StephenA


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So now the gubbermint is.....nvm. :StephenA


What? Are you trying to say that the US government has never lied to us?


----------

